# Cartier Love Bangle Bracelet vs. Cuff



## lisag

If you had to choose between the Cartier Love bracelet/bangle or cuff which would you pick?

I love the look of the screwed on bracelet but I don't know if the cuff is the smarter choice??


----------



## noon

I love the look of the love bracelet.


----------



## Phillyfan

I have both. I have a plain rose gold cuff and a plain white gold bangle. Both have advantages and disadvantages. A big disadvantage of bangle is that some have trouble going through airport security. The cuff is also beautiful and cost a little less if you want one that you won't be wearing 24/7. I like having one of each because it is fun to mix it up and wear with different things.


----------



## greenstars

i prefer the bangle, i like the story behind it and i love the way it looks...


----------



## everything posh

I have the bangle and love the fact that my DH secured it on my wrist and that is where it stays


----------



## Bethc

I have the WG cuff w/the 1 diamond... I wanted the bangle, but I don't wear my jewelry to sleep or workout and you can't keep taking off and putting it back on... 

I do love my cuff!


----------



## daluu

the bangle if you have to choose.


----------



## bextasy

Bangle


----------



## mocha.lover

Bangle, though if you are the type of gal that is worried about scratching the bracelet or exercises a lot, maybe a cuff would be simpler to take off and on.


----------



## yunwendy

Bangle is the way to go, but both is nice too.


----------



## thegraceful1

Bangle for sure!


----------



## CTD

i was tossing up between a cuff and a bangle as well at the time.  eventually settled with a cuff because we had planned to do alot of travelling and security at the airport is a *****.  secondly, because of work.  i thought about it being scratched on the tables and machines etc. so the cuff was the way to go.  But will def get the bangle in the near future when travelling and work slows down when we have kids.  thats jsut my rationalisation (excuse) to get both


----------



## Monica

I love the look & feel of the bangle! But if I would have to choose, it would be the cuff because of practical reasons. I don't want something on my wrist 24/7, I hate 'something' clicking on my computer during the day, I don't like to do yoga or sports with 'something' on my wrist.

Actually, I hope that Cartier will design a bangle with the same look & feel of the love bangle, but that easily opens and closes.


----------



## VuittonsLover

bangle definitely.

although, more money.. i would always be afraid about losing the bangle...


----------



## Sammyjoe

I would be very happy with either one! If pushed I would go for the bangle, it does take some getting used to, but once you do, it is easy to forget about it and roll on with your life!


----------



## tillie46

I have the Bangle, and I love it!


----------



## cartier_love

Bangle


----------



## Phillyfan

I have a rose gold cuff and a white gold bangle. If I was to purchase a 3rd - I'd go for a yellow gold cuff. Just don't know if I would get plain, 1 diamond or 1 pink stone in it.


----------



## Phillyfan

Ooops. The yellow gold cuff is not made with a pink stone. The yellow gold cuff is only plain or with 1 diamond. Only the rose gold cuff is available with the pink.


----------



## Phillyfan

Help! I'm not making this purchase until late Nov/early Dec.Which should I get?
1) plain yg bangle and trinity bracelet on cord
2) yg cuff with 1 diamond
3) rg cuff with pink stone
I already have wg plain bangle and rg plain cuff!


----------



## cartier_love

How about all of them - LOL. I'd say #1 or #2.


----------



## Phillyfan

That is pretty much what I've been thinking - #1 or #2.
pros of #1 - can't get lost easily, get trinity bracelet too, slightly less $
cons of #1 - pain in security, limits wear of all my other bracelets
pros of #2 - diamond is so sparkly, don't have to wear 24/7, easier for travel
cons of #2 - can't think of any - LOL!

At this moment - I should get #2!


----------



## howardu09

lisag said:


> If you had to choose between the Cartier Love bracelet/bangle or cuff which would you pick?
> 
> I love the look of the screwed on bracelet but I don't know if the cuff is the smarter choice??



I like them both but the easy on/off of the cuff is certainly a big plus and would be my #1 choice. Also, I'd hate to lose a screw. I'm OCD with jewelry so I don't think I'd lose one, but for someone who isn't very careful or organized, it's something to think about.

Also, if I were married, I'd definitely prefer the bangle to the cuff just for the symbolism.

Happy shopping. Hope to see your reveal soon. I never get tired of seeing cartier posts here.


----------



## daluu

lisag said:


> If you had to choose between the Cartier Love bracelet/bangle or cuff which would you pick?
> 
> I love the look of the screwed on bracelet but I don't know if the cuff is the smarter choice??



definitely try it on though. i tried on the cuff first just to see if i would prefer it, but the opening is so small that it left welts on my wrists during the act of putting it on. i did not like that.


----------



## designerdiva40

I purchased the wg cuff with 1 diamond but after getting it home & wearing it for an hour decided to return it as I had allways wanted the traditional bangle but was worried I wouldnt be able to sleep with it on but I have been wearing it for a week & have had no problem sleeping but I still want to get the wg cuff with 1 diamond so will probably get that next year but just a bit worried it minght get scratched against the yg bangle, 
can anyone advise if the cuff will get caught under the bangle I was going to get the same size as the bangle. Thanks


----------



## kat99

Aww, I'll put a vote for the rose gold with pink sapphire in - I have one and I love it! here's a terrible photo (the cuff is tilted) but you get the idea!


----------



## designerdiva40

kat99 said:


> Aww, I'll put a vote for the rose gold with pink sapphire in - I have one and I love it! here's a terrible photo (the cuff is tilted) but you get the idea!
> 
> 
> featherhand.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/cartier-rose-gold-cuff.jpg



I was thinking of getting the rg love ring with 1 pink sapphire for my birthday, your bangle looks lovely, im going to get the wg cuff next year to wear with yg bangle as I have mostly wg & silver jewellery plus allways wear 1 of my watches which are all SS so I think if I get a rg ring & wg cuff it might break it up a bit.


----------



## kat99

designerdiva40 said:


> I was thinking of getting the rg love ring with 1 pink sapphire for my birthday, your bangle looks lovely, im going to get the wg cuff next year to wear with yg bangle as I have mostly wg & silver jewellery plus allways wear 1 of my watches which are all SS so I think if I get a rg ring & wg cuff it might break it up a bit.



I love that ring, I've thought about getting one as well! All your choices doing great!


----------



## designerdiva40

kat99 said:


> I love that ring, I've thought about getting one as well! All your choices doing great!



You should get it, perfect match to go with your cuff.


----------



## surfergirljen

Does anyone ever get the bangle in a big enough size to slip on and off at night?  Is that even possible?


----------



## Greentea

^ hmm, that would have to be pretty big. Even a men's size. I think it looks much better worn close to the wrist. IMO, part of the beauty of the piece is the way a perfect-fitting Love bracelet sits on the wrist. Gosh, I'm just obsessed with mine!


----------



## Phillyfan

There is one person on TPF who removes her Love bangle by herself without a screwdriver. But I tried a few bigger sizes on at the Cartier boutique and could not do it. It really is meant to stay on all of the time.


----------



## kbella86

I have the bangle, the cuff defeats the purpose IMO.


----------



## einseine

It's been almost 10 days since I started warling it all of the time.  It's not really in my way in any way.  I am sure I can wear it 24-7-365!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I like the bangle, the whole concept that it's screwed on hehe I love it!


----------



## chanel-girl

I'm debating between the Cartier 4 diamond Love bracelet or the Love cuff with 1 diamond, both in yellow gold. This will be my first and only Love and I'm not sure if I really want to wear it 24/7 although it would be my everyday bracelet. There is also a pretty large price difference. Which do you have or would get and why?


----------



## darkangel07760

It is hard to say, if you feel that you won't be wearing it all the time, I would suggest the cuff.  I think you would find that bracelet less annoying.


----------



## Candice0985

I would get the bracelet because I dont like the way the cuff fits, it has to be tight or it will pop off.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I would get the cuff.


----------



## radio_shrink

I think the bracelet is more comfortable than the cuff...I had the cuff and it was very painful to take off, and left welts on my skin! Also, for the cuff it can be kind of uncomfortable if you do not have an exact fit. I ended up selling the cuff and bought the bracelet, even though I felt like I didn't want to wear the piece everyday...I got used to the bracelet quickly. I prefer my bracelets a little loose which I could do with the bracelet but not with the cuff.


----------



## Lanier

Bracelet - it's the quintessential Cartier Love piece!

I would only get the cuff if you were in a profession where you absolutely could NOT wear the bracelet 24/7.


----------



## lara0112

i have the cuff, and have no problems with taking it on and off. I wear it everyday but love the fact that I can take it off any time I like. I think mine is a bit too loose but it is ok, I never felt that it could just pop off, as the opening is not that wide.


----------



## TravelBug

^  I have 2 cuffs (2 different sizes) and that has been my experience.  I love how I can take them on/off easily, and haven't had any issues with them slipping off.


----------



## alana40

I tried both styles on at the store, LOVE Bracelet and the cuff and vote is ...GO the Bracelet. I did not like the cuff at all. It keeps twisting on my wrist and not sitting right, So my vote is definitely LOVE BRACELET ...and not the cuff.


----------



## chanel-girl

Thanks for the responses, I haven't tried either on before since I don't have a Cartier boutique nearby. It didn't occur to me that the Cuff might be uncomfortable...


----------



## beachy10

I didn't find the bracelet comfortable. It kept getting stuck on my arm and I had to keep twisting it back. We even tried going up in size. I found the cuff more comforatable and like you, I would get annoyed taking it off everyday because I don't like to sleep with jewelry or necessarily jewelry everyday.


----------



## ahertz

I've been debating the same issue and am thisclose to buying the cuff over the bracelet.


----------



## LeeMiller

Honestly I found them both unfortable.  I just it depends in part on whether you find cuffs in general to be comfortable.  I love the look of the Cartier bracelet but I don't think it will work for me.  (Besides I really want it in platinum, not white gold!)


----------



## mikimoto007

Mmmm. I'm not a huge fan of either. Personally, I could never imagine myself wearing a piece of jewellery 24/7, so the bracelet isn't for me. But I don't really see the point in the cuff - surely it goes against the whole concept of the love collection?  
By the sound of it, you're not sure you want to wear it 24/7. Buy the cuff. The love bracelet is too expensive for it to be a purchase you're not sure will work with your life.


----------



## tosh

I have the cuff and I love it.  It's very comfortable and I wear it everyday.
I didn't get the bracelet because I wanted to be able to take it off easily.


----------



## designerdiva40

OP I actually came home with the White gold cuff with one diamond but after trying it out at home I just knew I didn't like it, it didn't sit right so I took it back & came home with the yg bangle & I'm so pleased I did & it took a while to get used to wearing it 24/7 but it's worth it, now I want another one.


----------



## alana40

designerdiva40 said:


> OP I actually came home with the White gold cuff with one diamond but after trying it out at home I just knew I didn't like it, it didn't sit right so I took it back & came home with the yg bangle & I'm so pleased I did & it took a while to get used to wearing it 24/7 but it's worth it, now I want another one.


 
Congrats  with ur new Bracelet... what size did u get??? r u wearing it snug or loose?


----------



## designerdiva40

alana40 said:


> Congrats  with ur new Bracelet... what size did u get??? r u wearing it snug or loose?



I have an 18, the 17 I felt was too snug, I can push mine up my arm a bit when I'm wearing other bracelets, I prefer it looser but I know some ladies prefer it a bit more snug it's really personal preference & what feels more comfortable & you also have to remember that when it's hot you swell a little bit. GLD


----------



## pigleto972001

I bought the cuff first but it does twist around quite a bit. After I had it a year I kept wishing for the bracelet! I was apprehensive about wearing it all the time but after a little bit I got used to it. I now wear two bangles all the time, no problem. Just a warning, it's hard to stick to just one!


----------



## chanel-girl

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## chanel-girl

Any more opinions??


----------



## AnnaKian

chanel-girl said:


> Any more opinions??


 


I wear the bracelet (WG  4 diamonds) 24/7 and LOVE LOVE it so much, now I want a second one :giggles:
To me the bracelet is more classy, elegant and feminine, but that's personal preference.

If you don't want to wear it 24/7, then get the cuff.

The bracelets with diamonds shine incredibly beautiful, like a mirror. Don't know if cuff is shiny as well?


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ I think it is all the Love pieces with diamonds that have that very glossy sheen but not positive. How long have you had it? Is it still shiny after wearing it 24/7 for years?


----------



## AnnaKian

chanel-girl said:


> ^^^ I think it is all the Love pieces with diamonds that have that very glossy sheen but not positive. How long have you had it? Is it still shiny after wearing it 24/7 for years?


 

It was a Christmas gift from DH last year 
The first month every little scratch made me very upset. My husband thought that to be ridiculous and told me to let go. The Love bracelet is meant to be worn 24/7, so inevitably it wil scratch no matter what you do trying preventing that. To him the patina shows you love wearing it.

And you know, the funny thing is that since then I don't mind it getting scratched at all anymore   It might not be shiny as brandnew, but still has a glossy look and with its patina I love it even more!

BTW  I was told by Cartier they can polish it, but advised not to do this too often, because every time you will lose some gold and in the end the screw motif will fade. (this could happen after 4 or 5 times)


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Thanks Anna, could you post pictures of it? I would love to see!


----------



## chloe-babe

I would only ever invest in a love bangle if you wanted to wear it 24/7 seriously 

I have had mine 5 years now and its never come off, not for massages - anything at all! its as much a part of me now as my hair or fingernails lol!!!

I never think about it anymore, its not uncomfortable in the least, just a beautiful flash of gorgeousness that you catch a glimpse of all the time !!!!


----------



## AnnaKian

chanel-girl said:


> ^^^ Thanks Anna, could you post pictures of it? I would love to see!


 

Oh no, my camera seems to have problems right now, it doesn't work properly   I'll try to fix it and try again later ok?


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ That would be great, thanks!


----------



## einseine

*AnnaKian*!  Another coincidence!!  I bought my bracelet (WG with four diamonds) on last Christmas day!  It's a Christmas gift from my dh.

WG ones with diamonds have special anti-scratch coating.  So they look glossier than plain WG ones.


----------



## chanel-girl

einseine said:


> *AnnaKian*!  Another coincidence!!  I bought my bracelet (WG with four diamonds) on last Christmas day!  It's a Christmas gift from my dh.
> 
> WG ones with diamonds have special anti-scratch coating.  So they look glossier than plain WG ones.



 An anti scratch coating, I didn't know that... Do the yellow gold with diamonds also have it? I have read that the diamond Loves are more glossy...


----------



## einseine

chanel-girl said:


> An anti scratch coating, I didn't know that... Do the yellow gold with diamonds also have it? I have read that the diamond Loves are more glossy...


 
I'll ask my SA about it!  Perhaps, it's only with WG ones with diamonds.  Because plain YG ones and diamond YG ones look the same.  But, plain WG ones look gray and WG ones whiter, more glossy, but a bit like stainless...So, WG with diamonds look better when scratched/with patina IMO.


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> *AnnaKian*!  Another coincidence!!  I bought my bracelet (WG with four diamonds) on last Christmas day!  It's a Christmas gift from my dh.
> 
> WG ones with diamonds have special anti-scratch coating.  So they look glossier than plain WG ones.


 

:lolots: And I'm sure we both love our husbands very much too!


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> I'll ask my SA about it!  Perhaps, it's only with WG ones with diamonds.  Because plain YG ones and diamond YG ones look the same.  But, plain WG ones look gray and WG ones whiter, more glossy, but a bit like stainless...So, WG with diamonds look better when scratched/with patina IMO.


 

WG with diamonds definitely look much whiter, I call it kind of icy white, KWIM? Plain WG ones look more gray, but I think they're also shiny.
My husband was also told by Cartier that the diamond ones (bracelets, don't know about te cuffs) are thicker as well, because they need more gold to set the diamonds. But I do think the plain ones are gorgeous as well! 

OP Any wiser after the responses? Do you know yet if it will be the bracelet or the cuff for you?


----------



## AnnaKian

chanel-girl said:


> ^^^ Thanks Anna, could you post pictures of it? I would love to see!




Hi chanel-girl!

As promised here are pictures, hope they help


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^^ So beautiful!! Thank you for posting these!


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Hi chanel-girl!
> 
> As promised here are pictures, hope they help


 
Hi chanel-girl!
This is my Love, as old as Annakian's.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^^^ oh my gosh, thank you! These white gold diamond Loves are making me re-think my decision for YG lol


----------



## einseine

chanel-girl said:


> An anti scratch coating, I didn't know that... Do the yellow gold with diamonds also have it? I have read that the diamond Loves are more glossy...


 
I checked with SA about anti-scrach special coating.  The YG with diamonds doesn't have it.  Only the WG with diamonds have it.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Hmm thats interesting...I wonder why only WG has it?


----------



## LoveMyLanvin

I have the cuff and absolutely love it. It's one of my go to pieces.


----------



## tirhado21

forgive me if this has been asked and answered or if its a dumb question, but would you get the same size in the cuff as in the bracelet? I used the cartier online sizer they have on their website to get my size. Just curious what you think.

tx!


----------



## freshie2096

einseine said:


> Hi chanel-girl!
> This is my Love, as old as Annakian's.



Nice one, einseine!! Love it!!!
Does the bracelet worry you while you wearing it with your watch together?? I'm not sure should wearing it on my left wrist with watch or other... can you speak from your experience? Thx


----------



## einseine

freshie2096 said:


> Nice one, einseine!! Love it!!!
> Does the bracelet worry you while you wearing it with your watch together?? I'm not sure should wearing it on my left wrist with watch or other... can you speak from your experience? Thx


 
I don't want to drop my watch to the floor (of course!), but basically I'm not so cautious about my watches/bracelets.  I wear my size 17 Love loosely.  My watches and the Love occasionally touch/clank, but not so hard. 

I often wear my watch on my right wrist.  I am planning to get a size 18 Love for my right hand - my right hand is a bit bigger than the left one.  I guess the size 18 would move a lot more.   I might worry about wearing a delicate watch with it.


----------



## freshie2096

einseine said:


> I don't want to drop my watch to the floor (of course!), but basically I'm not so cautious about my watches/bracelets.  I wear my size 17 Love loosely.  My watches and the Love occasionally touch/clank, but not so hard.
> 
> I often wear my watch on my right wrist.  I am planning to get a size 18 Love for my right hand - my right hand is a bit bigger than the left one.  I guess the size 18 would move a lot more.   I might worry about wearing a delicate watch with it.



Thanks einseine, i'm with you.


----------



## chanel-girl

I'm still trying to decide between the Cartier Love YG 4 Diamond Bracelet or the YG 1 Diamond Cuff. Since there is expected to be yet another price increase I need to decide soon. 

The bracelet has 4 diamonds and would be worn 24/7 since it can't be taken off and the cuff has 1 diamond and can be taken off anytime. This would be my one and only Love (I wouldn't be stacking)

Which should I choose? Which do you own?

http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b6029816-love-bracelet  (Cuff)

http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b6035916-love-bracelet  (Bracelet)


----------



## lulilu

I think I like the bracelet because the cuff needs to be a little tighter so you don't loose it.


----------



## livethelake

I've been trying to make this decision for the last year plus 

I'm leaning towards the bracelet now, for the reason lulilu mentions.  Plus, the cuff seems to be contrary to the spirit of the bracelet, which is to wear it 24x7.

(and most importantly, I want 4 diamonds )


----------



## Blo0ondi

i dont own one ut my cousine owns the cuff.. and she loves it she says th best thing is you take it off whenever you want.. hers is not that tight 
good luck and dont forget to post!


----------



## Lanier

livethelake said:


> I'm leaning towards the bracelet now, for the reason lulilu mentions.  Plus, the cuff seems to be contrary to the spirit of the bracelet, which is to wear it 24x7.



Another vote for the bracelet, for this reason! I would only get the cuff if you have a job or lifestyle where you couldn't wear the bracelet 24/7.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bracelet +1


----------



## lovefd

I want a size 16 rose or yellow gold 4 diamond love bracelet. I don't care if it is pre-owned or not. I am looking for a good price. Please contact me if anyone knows of someone selling one. I am having no luck on Ebay


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ So is that a vote for the bracelet?


----------



## tosh

I have a cuff and I love it, so I voted for that.
I love being able to take it off and on anytime that I want to, so that's why I bought the cuff and not the bracelet.


----------



## chanel-girl

Wow right now it is very close!

9 votes for the bracelet

8 votes for the cuff

Please keep the votes coming!


----------



## chanel-girl

I'm surprised it is so close, I remember a few years ago someone was trying to decide between the 2 and most people voted for the bracelet. I guess people are liking the cuff more these days!


----------



## bextasy

Bracelet


----------



## being.myself

My job requires bare arms so if I was choosing I'd go for the cuff. Otherwise I'd go for the bracelet.


----------



## chanel-girl

10 votes for the Cuff 
14 votes for the Bracelet

Keep them coming!


----------



## lanasyogamama

When are you buying?


----------



## Candice0985

bracelet!


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Bracelet. I think the allure of the Love is that it's worn 24/7 and the cuff detracts from that. It seems rather ordinary in comparison to the bangle.


----------



## chanel-girl

lanasyogamama said:


> When are you buying?


 
Within the next week or so before the price increase, which I is heard is in Nov. but not sure, wonder if it is the same as the Nov. 1st VCA increase? Anyone know?


----------



## darkangel07760

Lanier said:


> Another vote for the bracelet, for this reason! I would only get the cuff if you have a job or lifestyle where you couldn't wear the bracelet 24/7.


 
I agree with this!
I voted for the bracelet, but yes, if you feel that it would be difficult to wear it 24/7, then get the cuff.


----------



## darkangel07760

chanel-girl said:


> Within the next week or so before the price increase, which I is heard is in Nov. but not sure, wonder if it is the same as the Nov. 1st VCA increase? Anyone know?


 
It's not November 1st, it's October 1st!  Hurry!!!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ oh my gosh really?? Cartier is increasing prices Oct. 1st??


----------



## Phillyfan

Sorry if this is too personal but it would help my vote. What is your age and occupation?BTW, I have one of each. I have the WG plain bangle and the RG cuff. Can't explain my reasoning but if you are under 30 yrs - I choose cuff. If you are a little older I'd say bangle. If you travel a lot, I'd say cuff. If you garden or paint or use your hands for a hobby, I say cuff. But they're all beautiful! Oh, and I'm 47. a part-time teacher and mostly SAH mom of 3!


----------



## chanel-girl

Hokaplan said:


> Sorry if this is too personal but it would help my vote. What is your age and occupation?BTW, I have one of each. I have the WG plain bangle and the RG cuff. Can't explain my reasoning but if you are under 30 yrs - I choose cuff. If you are a little older I'd say bangle. If you travel a lot, I'd say cuff. If you garden or paint or use your hands for a hobby, I say cuff. But they're all beautiful! Oh, and I'm 47. a part-time teacher and mostly SAH mom of 3!



Hi Hokaplan,
I appreciate your help! I turned 29 this summer. I was actually planning to get it as my 30th birthday present next spring-summer but now because it will be another $500 to $1000 by then I thought I really need to get it before this price increase (which may be Oct. 1st!!). I sell estate jewelry and do some cleaning and polishing but I wear gloves. I also plan to wear an arm band if I get the bracelet when I cook and clean I travel a few times a year and figured I would probably take it off and leave it in the safe because I don't normally travel with my good jewelry anyway.


----------



## Phillyfan

Then I'm of no help cause I think either would be great for you!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Haha Thanks!


----------



## scarlet555

I would really like to see modeling shots of cuff, haven't seen it.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^^ There is a modeling shot of a cuff in the Cartier reference thread, I think it is Blue's


----------



## chanel-girl

darkangel07760 said:


> It's not November 1st, it's October 1st!  Hurry!!!



I called Cartier on Madison Ave in NYC and they told me they haven't heard of the the price increase and said they usually find out a week before...so hopefully I have more then a few days to decide now, phew...


----------



## darkangel07760

chanel-girl said:


> I called Cartier on Madison Ave in NYC and they told me they haven't heard of the the price increase and said they usually find out a week before...so hopefully I have more then a few days to decide now, phew...


 
OMG I hope that I am wrong and that you are right!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ LOL me too, he did mention that the VCA increase IS Oct. 1st...


----------



## scarlet555

Oh thanks ladies, I did go look in that thread and saw the cuff, which looked lovely as well.  

Cartier had a price increase in their gold July, and ering diamonds in September, per my SA.  So I hope they don't have one soon again.  Similarly, Tiffany did have some increase in July for their engagement ring, per my Tiff SA, and then on gold last weekend!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Cartier just had a price increase in July on the jewelry and they are already having another one... CRAZY!


----------



## SarahB

I hope you don't mind me telling you what to do but I personally would never buy from eBay. I do buy from auction houses and you often see the Love bracelets and rings for sale at Bonhams, Knightsbridge in London.
You usually pay around 50% of the value and they are frequently in excellent condition as they are discarded presents.
If you send them a letter in advance and you have a friend in London and they bring a copy of that letter and their passport they can collect them for you or it could be worthwhile to include in the price a quick trip to London!
You can then get them cleaned up so they look like new although probably at your regular jewellers as Cartiers aftersales service prices are completely obscene although they would do it as well and then they can change the name of the owner on their database as every piece has a number and you can be sure it is "clean". Good Luck!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ I am definitely buying new from the Cartier Boutique just trying to decide on the bracelet or the cuff, I'm in the U.S. by the way


----------



## chanel-girl

I'm leaning torwards the bracelet...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Good!


----------



## scarlet555

OP, what have you decided?  bracelt $5575 USD +tax and cuff 4025$ USD +tax.  the cuff fit more snug than the bracelet being both as the same size.  HTH.  When I went to try it on, the size 16 cuff was so cute and small almost didn't fit my right wrist... almost.


----------



## sjunky13

I had the cuff with one diamond. I liked that you could take it on and off.
But it hurt my wrist and didn't lay as nice. I now have the full bracelet and like that better. I  vote full bracelet. 
I took mine off months ago. I need to put it back on! My only regret is not going up to the next sixe that I could slip it off from my hand. The sa talked me out of it and I listened and now want a sixe larger.


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> Hi chanel-girl!
> This is my Love, as old as Annakian's.


 I can't look at this w/o major desire and jealousy. . Still looks awesome hun!


----------



## chanel-girl

scarlet555 said:


> OP, what have you decided?  bracelt $5575 USD +tax and cuff 4025$ USD +tax.  the cuff fit more snug than the bracelet being both as the same size.  HTH.  When I went to try it on, the size 16 cuff was so cute and small almost didn't fit my right wrist... almost.



I'm leaning torwards the 4 diamond bracelet....but not positive yet.


----------



## chanel-girl

sjunky13 said:


> I had the cuff with one diamond. I liked that you could take it on and off.
> But it hurt my wrist and didn't lay as nice. I now have the full bracelet and like that better. I  vote full bracelet.
> I took mine off months ago. I need to put it back on! My only regret is not going up to the next sixe that I could slip it off from my hand. The sa talked me out of it and I listened and now want a sixe larger.




Thanks sjunky, please vote in the poll in my other thread!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...artier-love-diamond-bracelet-cuff-707127.html


----------



## sjunky13

I voted for the 4 diamond one. If you can get that. It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nvie

*chanel-girl* - I know you have yet to decide on which one to get. I would go for cuff as I prefer to remove all jewellery before I sleep. I find the bangle too troublesome but I have to agree that it's more meaningful. I'm not too sure if you have been following *victoriashermes's thread*, there are quite a number of knock-offs Cartier design. A local jeweller here has Love, Trinity, Panthere design and yes, engraved with Cartier mark on them (yes, that's imitation) but people still pay. Personally, I don't mind paying for Cartier provided it's unique and not easily copied.


----------



## BabyPo

I prefer the look of the bracelet, if it's comfortable you could wear it 24/7!


----------



## chanel-girl

I'm wondering if I get a size 17 in the bracelet instead of a 16 I may be able to slide out of it, my wrist is very small, it is 4 3/4" so I'm thinking a 17 would be fairly loose?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Probably not, since the bracelet is oval, not round.  I think you'd have to go up several sizes to make that feasible.


----------



## chanel-girl

Thanks lanasyogamama, I remember reading that someone could slip it off just going up one size but I think that must be rare...I plan to wear it all the time anyway but I was just curious.


----------



## peppermint tea

I voted for the bangle!


----------



## qookymonster

chanel-girl said:


> I'm wondering if I get a size 17 in the bracelet instead of a 16 I may be able to slide out of it, my wrist is very small, it is 4 3/4" so I'm thinking a 17 would be fairly loose?



My wrist is tiny and 16 would be my normal size, but I tried sizing up all the way to 18 but it still would not be able to slip off. A 19 might be possible, but that would also mean that I would have to wear the bracelet above my elbws 

I've been having the same dilemma on whether to get the bracelet or cuff too! I think I'm leaning towards the bracelet but still undecided... I feel that the spirit of the Love bracelet is NOT to take it off, but yet I would like the freedom to... Lol


----------



## vixen18

Bracelet


----------



## chanel-girl

qookymonster said:


> My wrist is tiny and 16 would be my normal size, but I tried sizing up all the way to 18 but it still would not be able to slip off. A 19 might be possible, but that would also mean that I would have to wear the bracelet above my elbws
> 
> I've been having the same dilemma on whether to get the bracelet or cuff too! I think I'm leaning towards the bracelet but still undecided... I feel that the spirit of the Love bracelet is NOT to take it off, but yet I would like the freedom to... Lol



Thanks qookymonster, that is very helpful since I haven't been able to try different sizes on. With the new screw system is seems like it would be a bit easier to take off but I'm kind liking the idea of wearing it 24/7 now.


----------



## lara0112

tosh said:


> I have a cuff and I love it, so I voted for that.
> I love being able to take it off and on anytime that I want to, so that's why I bought the cuff and not the bracelet.


 

same here!


----------



## sheridangrey

I'd rather go for the bracelet. Nice


----------



## chanel-girl

Ugh I'm still a bit conflicted. I'm a perfectionist with my jewelry and I keep thinking that the cuff will stay so nice and shiny because it wouldn't be worn all the time like the bracelet would...


----------



## eye candy

too bad there is no Cartier close to you.  When I was deciding between the size 16 and 17, I tried one on for one week, then the other for another week, then I decided to go back to what I originally purchased.  You can't return it, but at least they'll let you exchange it.  

Perhaps you could try the cuff first, and then go for the bracelet?  I'm not sure if they'll refund you the difference if you go from the bracelet to the cuff.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ The closest is about 2 hours away, I'm planning on going but can't before this supposed Nov. 1st price increase....some in AU have mentioned that the Cartier boutique you can put a 20% deposit down to lock in the current price but I don't know if that is the policy of the U.S. boutiques also?


----------



## eye candy

I would call that boutique that's 2hrs away if I were you.  I'm sure they can help and may offer you some advice on whether you should go for a cuff or the bracelet.  The bracelet was meant to wear 24/7.  If you like to remove it every now and then, the cuff is a better choice I think.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ thanks eye candy, that is what I am going to do


----------



## peppermint tea

chanel-girl said:


> Ugh I'm still a bit conflicted. I'm a perfectionist with my jewelry and I keep thinking that the cuff will stay so nice and shiny because it wouldn't be worn all the time like the bracelet would...



The cuff is a great alternative if you don't want to wear it all the time.  But scratches are inevitable - just think of it like this: they make the cuff unique to you! Otherwise you can buy it and it can stay pristine in the box.  But that's no fun!


----------



## eye candy

chanel-girl said:


> ^^^ thanks eye candy, that is what I am going to do



You're welcome.  Let us know how it works out.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

I just bought a cuff and made a great decision! It can be put on and taken off in a second. I originally planned on the cuff but decided to try a bracelet to see if I could put it on myself. I couldn't. 
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## chanel-girl

lightpinkdaisy said:


> I just bought a cuff and made a great decision! It can be put on and taken off in a second. I originally planned on the cuff but decided to try a bracelet to see if I could put it on myself. I couldn't.
> Good luck with your decision! [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks lightpinkdaisy, congrats, your cuff is beautiful!


----------



## chanel-girl

I'm almost sure that I'm going with the bracelet, I'm going to call the boutique tomorrow!  Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## eye candy

Just received a reply from Alana on the Cartier discussion thread.  She wears hers with a rubber bracelet to protect it.  You may want to check it out.


----------



## Lanier

chanel-girl said:


> I'm almost sure that I'm going with the bracelet, I'm going to call the boutique tomorrow!  Thanks everyone for your help!



So excited for you!


----------



## chanel-girl

Eye candy- thanks, I have heard of wearing a wrist band over it for cleaning, etc....a great idea for when it may be banged around a bit!

Lanier- Thank you! I am very excited Enjoy yours!


----------



## peppermint tea

Did you end up calling the boutique?

I visited my local Cartier yesterday and put down a deposit for the YG Love! I am really excited about it! 

Only problem is the wait! 

I have been told the wait will be no more than six months  but I understand because there is a shortage of Loves worldwide.  I love that Love bangles are made to order and not mass produced.

Speaking of which, I tried on the cuff in a 17 and it was too big.  Unfortunately they didn't have the size 16 so I couldn't try that on either.  

My store didn't even have display models that could be tried on because they were sold out! I really hope your store has the sizes you need!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ I don't think they do deposits in the U.S. boutiques...My mother who has the same size wrist and hands as me was right near a Cartier so she popped in and tried on the YG 4 diamond Love bracelet in 16 (and 17 & 18 just to see if she could slide out of it easily - she couldn't). The 17 hung all the way down her hand and that would really bother me so 16 is definitely the right size. She didn't like the cuff as much and found it hard to put on. I am going to order it tomorrow!


----------



## peppermint tea

I'm sorry that the US boutiques don't do deposits.  Maybe it's because they have stock - my local boutique doesn't! 

I'm glad your mother was able to pop into a boutique to try it on for you - the 16 looked perfect on her and I think it will on you too!

The cuff is totally different! I only got to try on the 17, but it was really loose and felt like it was going to fall off (even though it wouldn't) - I wonder how the 16 cuff would feel 

Am very excited about you ordering your Love and can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Thanks for your help Peppermint Tea. Yeah, I think because they do have more in stock then in AU and if it is ordered it usually doesn't take a long time at all I am told, no where near 6 months! The only reason I wanted to do that though was to be able to get to a boutique first to try them on but hold the current price before Nov. 1st so now that I know the size I wouldn't need to do that anyway. The 17 cuff was also too big on my mother and the 16 she said was difficult to get on on but you could get used to it but she much prefers the bracelet.


----------



## chanel-girl

My Mother was right near a boutique and was able to try on the 4 diamond love in size 16 and take some pictures for me. She has the same size wrist.


----------



## peppermint tea

chanel-girl said:


> ^^^ Thanks for your help Peppermint Tea. Yeah, I think because they do have more in stock then in AU and if it is ordered it usually doesn't take a long time at all I am told, no where near 6 months! The only reason I wanted to do that though was to be able to get to a boutique first to try them on but hold the current price before Nov. 1st so now that I know the size I wouldn't need to do that anyway. The 17 cuff was also too big on my mother and the 16 she said was difficult to get on on but you could get used to it but she much prefers the bracelet.


No worries *chanel-girl*!

I totally understand why you wanted to put down a deposit - no one wants to end up paying more because of a price increase.  

That's exactly why I put down a deposit.   Initially I was going to go mid-November but all this price increase talk has me worried so I decided to get in there early.   Even if a price increase doesn't happen in Australia, I still have piece of mind.  

I have wanted the Love bangle for three years and this year, I decided to treat myself.  

I just wish I knew about the price increase that happened in July - I would have put down a deposit earlier (and saved myself $450).  It's all good though because at least I have a bangle on the way! 

The cuff is very interesting - it definitely feels different to the bangle!


----------



## chanel-girl

I am definitely going with the 4 diamond bracelet - going to call tomorrow!


----------



## chanel-girl

We have been without power all week in CT so I ended up taking a very last minute flight to Florida since my parents happened to be going anyway and the Cartier boutique in Boca is not that far.... so I was able to see them in person for the first time yesterday and I bought the 4 diamond YG in 16. They had to order it and I should be able to pick it up within the next few days!


----------



## peppermint tea

chanel-girl said:


> We have been without power all week in CT so I ended up taking a very last minute flight to Florida since my parents happened to be going anyway and the Cartier boutique in Boca is not that far.... so I was able to see them in person for the first time yesterday and I bought the 4 diamond YG in 16. They had to order it and I should be able to pick it up within the next few days!


Oooh congrats *chanel-girl*!

Very excited for you!

I've only been to the Cartier boutique two times and every time I go in, I am always amazed at how beautiful everything is.  

The Love bangle with 4 diamonds is stunning! Sometimes I wonder if I should have bought that instead! Maybe if I get a second Love?


----------



## Lanier

Sooo exciting! I hope you have a wonderful time in Florida and I can't wait to see your diamond Love bravelet!


----------



## chanel-girl

Thanks peppermint tea & Lanier!


----------



## VivianYY

Great choice! I can't wait to see modeling pix!


----------



## chanel-girl

Thank you Vivian! I'm picking it up tomorrow and will try to post some pics when I get home, hopefully we will have power back but it may be out for a total of a week and a half!


----------



## cartier101

Hi, 
I'm in the process of buying the cartier love cuff or bracelet for my 5 year anniversary however never thought it would this difficult to select.  Finally, decided to get the cuff only because I wanted the diamond look (4 diamond cost not worth the price).  However, was told that the cuff with 1 diamond requires special order and will take 6-9 month wait.  Is this worth it or shall I just purchase the bracelet.  I travel somewhat frequently and have 2 little ones.   Also, anyone with cuff have problems with cuff staying on and not flipping? 

Thanks and input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

I know this might sound super paranoid, but has anyone ever had any fear of being mugged and not being able to physically get the bracelet off?

I live in a very safe area of NYC (there are 2 celebs in my apartment bldg), but you never can predict when trouble can arise when you travel - anywhere.  I know sometimes if I felt anxious, I would turn my rings on the inside of my hand, or tuck my pendant into my shirt.  However, with the LOVE bangle, you can't really take it off or hide it.
Worse, if you were mugged - you simply can't take it off.  Just there mere fact that you're not handing your jewelry over to someone immediately can escalate a dangerous situation to something even worse.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cupcake34

Hm.. you are right in what you say, but I guess I would tell the person that this is just a cheap piece of jewellery. I guess (or hope) that not everyone knows what the love is.


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

cupcake34 said:


> Hm.. you are right in what you say, but I guess I would tell the person that this is just a cheap piece of jewellery. I guess (or hope) that not everyone knows what the love is.



Yes, I'd definitely try that first, or tell them that it's a fake.  It's up to your luck if they believe you or not (or know better).  I think they'd just demand everything though.  
Even the cheapest model of the bracelet is a pretty penny at $4-5k, and I see most of the ladies on this forum have diamond versions too!  I love love love the bangle, but it's a 24/7 piece and deserves to be worn as such.  I want to have the bracelet I am drooling over, but want to be safe too.
Makes me lean towards the cuff, but half sad since I really want the bangle.


----------



## cupcake34

I guess you shouldn't worry too much about your safety. If they REALLY demand it, I think you could just rip it off your wrist (this thought hurts!) 

If you want the bangle, then you wouldn't be completely satifsfied with the cuff.


----------



## bunzilla

Yer I agree with cupcake34. I don't think u should worry about it too much. There was a while I was really paranoid and then I just didn't wore any of my jewellery and take my nice handbags out and I just end up looking at them at home n then I thought I couldn't let somebody else or my fear ruin things that I enjoy. So I just started wearing them n now I got used to it, it's fine. 
And I doubt everyone will know that it's a love bracelet. I see many people wearing gold bangles anyway I don't think ur chance of getting mugged will be more than other people! But I guess just becareful ladies!


----------



## purseaddict86

I honestly don't think the people who mugg you are that intelligent to know what it is...or they probably wouldn't be mugging. Just my opinion. haha anyways...with all the problems of the cartier bracelets new screw system...i would get the cuff. hands now. go read the other forum about the cartier bracelet that broke. Im having problems with mine too. =(


----------



## chicmom78

I'm not sure a mugger cares whether or not it's real or fake, nor do I think they will take the time to listen to you explain. They want everything you have and will determine its value later. The bangle would be scary in that situation. I am leaning toward the cuff for that reason, I have my two small girls with me most of the time so I have to think about their safety too. If I have to tell a thief my bracelet won't come off he/she may assume I'm not telling the truth and trying to stall and who knows how mad that will make them!


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

chicmom78 said:


> I'm not sure a mugger cares whether or not it's real or fake, nor do I think they will take the time to listen to you explain. They want everything you have and will determine its value later. The bangle would be scary in that situation. I am leaning toward the cuff for that reason, I have my two small girls with me most of the time so I have to think about their safety too. If I have to tell a thief my bracelet won't come off he/she may assume I'm not telling the truth and trying to stall and who knows how mad that will make them!


 
I agree 100%.  A mugger isn't going to listen to you, or believe you if they do wait around to listen.  And every second that you don't get that bracelet off, puts your life (and whoever is with you) in more danger.
Even if they don't know what Cartier is.. a gold bracelet is a gold bracelet.

My heart really wants the bangle, but I think the cuff might be the way to go.  Also easier through airport security.  I would hate to be stopped while my bags are sitting there unattended.


----------



## Phillyfan

I always get stopped at airport when wearing my WG bangle. My family (3 kids & hubby) get so annoyed cause it takes me awhile with the pat-down. And yes, my bags are still sitting there. So if you have little ones and travel, I think the cuff is adviseable.


----------



## maplemoose

Dear all,

I need your help very badly. I always thought I wanted a cuff. I had my eye on the tiffany cuff this Spring, but it seems really flashy after I tried it one. Now I am considering to get a love cuff. But after I saw many pretty pictures from your ladies, I am torn in between. I am listing a few things I can think of and really appreciate any advice from you.

1. I probably will keep it one most of the time. But may take it off here and there, say every a few months.

2. I initially like the cuff since I had a 24K gold bangle of similar thickness and it was sort of inconvenient when I type, which I do a lot. 

3. I wish the cuff is a bit wider. Somehow I like wide cuff and had the impression that cuff should be wide. Maybe I should get two ? Have any of you stacked two cuffs ?

4. After browsing the forum, somehow the bangle really grew on me. It just looks so nice on all of you that I want one for myself as well. 

Help, please. I really need it and TIA !


----------



## myism

i would still prefer the bangle because the point is you "cannot" take them off


----------



## tosh

I have the cuff and I love it.


----------



## Lovefour

love my bangle!


----------



## cupcake34

I also prefer the bangle. I tried on the cuff but it hurt and left strong red marks on my wrist - for many hours!


----------



## kiana904

I think it is best to try it on & decide. I had my heart set out on the bangle but still tried on the cuff anyway to see if I will like it. What appeals to me with the cuff is being able to remove it when I need to. However, after trying on both, the bangle still won over! DH also liked it better. I haven't taken it off so far. I'm very careful & OCD about it though especially when working out with it. Have yet to find a wrist band & see if it will be comfy & help while exercising with it. I'm always OCD with my jewelry & other things I own anyway so nothing new on that end. =p Try it on & let your heart decide! HTH


----------



## faintlymacabre

I love my cuff and would never trade it for a bracelet.  I take it off every night because I don't like sleeping with jewelry on, and sometimes I'll switch wrists during the day if I feel like stacking things differently.  I do archery so I will put it on the other wrist so that I can wear my arm guard, I take it off for rock climbing, etc.  No red marks, no difficulties getting it on and off, and it's just as beautiful as the bracelet IMO.

I guess for me, the "locked on" significance of the bracelet is not important at all.  This was a gift to myself for getting a big fat raise, not from a significant other.


----------



## Seham

cupcake34 said:


> I also prefer the bangle. I tried on the cuff but it hurt and left strong red marks on my wrist - for many hours!



Exactly! But I didn't continue the trying it on struggle 'cause I thought if it was going to hurt me this much every time I put it on or off then it decently ain't luxury! So I asked for the bangle.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It sounds like the comfort of the bangle may depend on your wrist shape.


----------



## eye4cc

I have the cuff and no regret from getting it, since it suits my lifestyle. 

Get a cuff if you don't mind taking it on and off , while if you are not bothered by the thought that a love bangle has to be worn 24/7 then get it. It's all up to your lifestyle, too. 

I don't follow the crowd that to own a bangle you have to wear it 24/7. Who knows anyway , but myself?!?  This is why i preferred a cuff when i bought one. It's just me, because i'm not comfortable wearing jewelries 24/7.  Just my thoughts...


----------



## XCCX

I have the cuff and LOVE it, the bracelet is not for me because I can't/don't want to wear it 24/7..


----------



## alf13

I have the bangle and the cuff. I LOVE my cuff! My cuff is in much better shape than my bangle since I'm able to easily remove it before working out, showering, swimming, etc. My bangle is looking a bit beat. If I buy a third Love, it will definitely be a cuff.


----------



## TravelBug

Another one for the cuff.  I have two and initially putting the cuffs on and taking them off did leave some red marks on my skin but that was because I needed to figure my way of doing it based on my own wrists.  I have a 17 and an 18 but the openings are pretty much the same on both, it takes literally 2 seconds for me to put them on and off without any irritation on my skin.  

I too love the fact that I can taken mine off anytime without having to deal with the screws and all.  You might also want to read some posts here recently about the new screw system and how the screws don't stay tight.  To me, that could be a false assurance and I'd much prefer the cuff because it doesn't require screws that may not do what they are supposed to do.


----------



## HermesFSH

Don't have either but I am assuming that the cuff can be worn 24/7 if you wanted. 

So is the difference to do with how important it is to be "locked in" to the bangle I.e symbol of being locked into a relationship? Its not important to me but each to his own, however I like that it can't be lost or forcibly removed ( I say this as I was unfortunately targeted in a masked raid where jewellery was pulled off my hand and this couldn't happen with the bracelet).

However the cuff has more flexibility - it can still be worn constantly but removed at airports or swapped from hand to hand and removed at night so that it stays looking good for longer. I know people get their Love bracelets repolished to remove scratches as continuously worn items will obviously require more maintenance, but the new screw system seems such a headache for many, especially if the Customer Service isn't what it should be (they're great when you want to buy, not so great when there's a problem). 

Difficult choice!

You sound like the cuff will suit you more. Maybe get a cuff and then something wider from somewhere else.


----------



## maplemoose

Dear all,

Thank you all so much for your advices. Really appreciated them ! I plan to go to store tomorrow, if I have time, to try them out. Will report if I go, otherwise, it will be a while before I can make to the store again. Hopefully they do not increase the price in the interium


----------



## maplemoose

Dear all,

Just to report back. Went to store today and tried the bracelet on. Love it very much. Cuff did not sing to me nor DH. We double checked it to make sure we indeed prefer the bracelet and the answer was Yes. So we ordered the lovely Love bracelet. Can not wait to get it and put it on for ever. Somehow it just became so much more special after DH got involved. I really appreciate all your help and those who posted their pictures in other threads. Thanks !


----------



## LVoeletters

May I ask what country you are in? Because when I tried to request a cuff they told me it was sold out in the US. thanks!


----------



## maplemoose

My SA had to request it. The store did not have it in stock. But they certainly are not sold out. It is also available on line with free shipping. I guess you may want to find a nice SA. My experience is that they may not be as warm as we would like at first and may change once realize you are serious. Mine is like that and she really went out her way to help out. She is actually quite considerate and flexible, to our pleasant surprise. Hope this helps. The cuff is nice as well and the price is nice. Now I am thinking it as an option for the 2nd love. I am debating what to get for the 2nd one  bad bad bad...


----------



## kiana904

maplemoose said:
			
		

> Dear all,
> 
> Just to report back. Went to store today and tried the bracelet on. Love it very much. Cuff did not sing to me nor DH. We double checked it to make sure we indeed prefer the bracelet and the answer was Yes. So we ordered the lovely Love bracelet. Can not wait to get it and put it on for ever. Somehow it just became so much more special after DH got involved. I really appreciate all your help and those who posted their pictures in other threads. Thanks !



Congrats!  had a similar experience. The cuff did not sing out to me & DH when I was trying then out at the store.. altho it wasn't that bad looking. Maybe for a 2nd piece it might work?! Dunno  i'm sure you'll enjoy it. I can't imagine not wearing mine & wondered why I've debated & waited all this time to get it. Lol


----------



## maplemoose

I actually got a pair and am waiting for them to come in . The gold price increase made me feel good yesterday. Yeah I know the price does not correlate w/ gold weight. I have to factor everything for the next one on the list...


----------



## Crusher3200

I am torn on whether I should get a Cartier Love Cuff, or just a simple gold cuff.  I've been deciding for nearly months, and have come to the conclusion that I don't know what to get!

I could get the Cartier Love Cuff, that's approx 4000$

Or a solid gold cuff that is exactly like the Cartier Love Cuff minus the screw looking hardware. (Just a simple solid gold cuff), which is about 1000$

The reason why the answer isn't clear to me which one to choose is because

-I must buy the cuff, not bracelet, simply because I travel way too often.  Since I'm buying the cuff, the "LOVE" symbolism isn't there anymore, seems to me
-The solid gold cuff is only 1000$, so chances are I will get one in yellow gold, and one in white gold, and still have cash leftover
-The love cuff I will most likely buy an Hermes clic clac to stack it with
-The Cartier sings to me much more than just a simple gold cuff, BUT, my parents have told me, that it isn't "worth it" simply because its a 500~1000$ worth gold cuff + a 3000$ designer name slapped on it (it was their opinion)
-You can take into account that I will never resell anything.....

What do you think? Should I take the plunge for the Cartier, or should I listen to my parents and buy two simple gold cuffs that is more "worth it" than the designer name?


----------



## beachy10

I think you should get what you really love and will wear.


----------



## oyita

If you have set your mind on the love cuff once i think you may regret not getting it in the long run... more so if you will wear it all the time.


----------



## LVoeletters

I love my love bangle to death... I'd only want the plain gold cuff if it had an engraving of a quote I liked... Tiffany has various gold bangles too for around 3k. I just know I def don't regret my bangle even for the price. If anything I wish I got the 4 diamond!


----------



## neenabengals

If you really want the LOVE cuff, dont settle for anything else.  I have found when I do that, I still end up pining for the 'real thing' and inevitably, at some point, I will buy the one I really want too.  That doesnt save any money in the long run!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

+1

It's not worth all of that pining and angst thinking about what you really wish you had bought in the long run. Far better to rip the band-aid off in one go!


----------



## Candice0985

ShimmerDreamz said:


> +1
> 
> It's not worth all of that pining and angst thinking about what you really wish you had bought in the long run. Far better to rip the band-aid off in one go!



I agree, buy the bangle if that's what you truly want! you wont regret it long term and wont have to worry about not having the love bracelet features which drew you to it in the first place


----------



## prplhrt21

cartier!!!


----------



## Zarina

Just a little FYI....if you are picking the Love cuff because of the metal detectors you have to deal with when you travel, I would not worry about it. I have the Love bangle and travel a great deal. (I believe there is a thread discussing the Love bangle and travelling) If I am asked to remove it, I just tell them it does not come off and I have never had any hassle. Usually I just go through the body scan machine to avoid any problems at all...........easy and simple
I am mentioning it because it sounded like that was the reason you were getting the cuff instead of the bangle. 
As far as Cartier or custom.......although there is a big price difference, having a true jewellry icon on your arm is a real thrill. I have admired them since they were first introduced (never thinking I would have my own) --- to me, it is worth the cost --- but you have to decide how you feel.
Good luck


----------



## XCCX

Get the Cartier, you will never regret it!


----------



## BreadnGem

neenabengals said:


> If you really want the LOVE cuff, dont settle for anything else. I have found when I do that, I still end up pining for the 'real thing' and inevitably, at some point, I will buy the one I really want too. That doesnt save any money in the long run!


 
I agree. I am the same too. I find that if i settle for something else, i usually still end up buying the piece i originally want. So i ended up spending _more_ money, then regretting the amount I "wasted" on the piece i settled for. It was an expensive lesson to learn.

If getting the plain cuff will satisfy you then that's fine, but if you think that you will still yearn for the Cartier one after getting the plain cuff, then it is better to put the $1000 towards the Cartier piece. JMO.


----------



## Aficionada

Definitely the Cartier.


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

Hi all! I bit the bullet this weekend and purchased my Cartier Love in YG, the full bangle, before the price increase hit next week. However, I keep going back and forth between whether I ought to keep the bangle (and in what size??) or exchange for the Cuff.

Pros for bangle: it is what I always pictured having when I thought about buying a Love bracelet, I think it is the more "classic" Love item (maybe will have better re-sale value than a cuff if I should ever decide to sell--though I actually plan to hold on to this for future children ), and I have a slight concern that the cuff might not be intended for 24/7 wear and will be less secure on the wrist?

Pros for cuff: the most significant reason here is that my husband is really uncomfortable with my wearing this bracelet screwed on (or any expensive item that cannot be easily and quickly removed in the event of an emergency, mugging, etc). This is pretty unlikely as we live in a safe area. However, after he expressed this worry, the seed got planted in my head and I am now a little worried myself. 

So, dear PFers, I would love some advice. Is the cuff as fabulous as the bracelet? Is the cuff intended/safe for now-until-eternity wear? Am I being crazy by thinking about getting mugged and not being able to get my Love bracelet off? 

WWYD?


----------



## neenabengals

I have the RG cuff and love it, wear it 24/7 and I feel it is secure - it has never fallen off.  

I love the idea of the bangle but I work in the health service so couldnt wear anything that cant be taken off easily (for infection control etc).   The cuff was a good alternative for me and cheaper (bonus!)

I cant voice an opinion on re-sale value of cuff versus bangle as I dont know and dont plan to ever sell my cuff. 

HTH - good luck in your decision.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I think worrying about the mugging scenario is a bit extreme.  However, I have the cuff and don't find that it is in any way insecure or would fall off unless I wanted it to come off.  The key here is to get the correct size.

I adore my cuff and have not considered a bracelet at all -- no regrets.  I don't like to sleep in my jewelry, and I like the versatility of switching the cuff between wrists, or taking it off when I'm doing something rough that could cause damage to it.


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

Thanks, neenabengals & faintlymacabre (love the name!). Appreciate the responses! I completely agree that the mugging scenario is extreme! Unfortunately, I am one of those highly suggestible folks and often have recognizably irrational worries . The cuff appeals to me for all of the reasons you mentioned. I just never really considered the cuff prior to now and feel torn.


----------



## JOJA

I originally purchased the cuff ~ I *thought* that's what I really wanted.  I could never wear something 24/7, etc.  Then I wore the cuff a few days and realized I loved it so much that I actually wanted to wear it all the time.  For me, I couldn't wear the cuff 24/7, the way the opening was on my wrist, it would feel weird.  The cuff itself was very comfortable, just not to sleep in (for me).  

As far as the cuff being secure ~ it 100% was, as long as you get the right size.  With the cuff you cannot really go up in size as it won't feel secure.  I originally purchased the size 17, then exchanged for the 16 and then finally just exchanged the cuff for a bracelet (size16).

I got really lucky with my SA (Meg @ the King of Prussia Store).  She was awesome and SO helpful, I really cant say enough about her, she made my experience at Cartier wonderful!  No pressure and just made me feel very comfortable.  

If I could have both I would.  I loved the cuff and if I knew I would get a bangle as some point I would have kept the cuff but since its either / or for me I went with the bracelet ~ with no regrets.  If I ever get lucky enough to get another Id go for a cuff.  

It's a big purchase and you have to be happy!  Good Luck!!!


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

JOJA said:


> I originally purchased the cuff ~ I *thought* that's what I really wanted.  I could never wear something 24/7, etc.  Then I wore the cuff a few days and realized I loved it so much that I actually wanted to wear it all the time.  For me, I couldn't wear the cuff 24/7, the way the opening was on my wrist, it would feel weird.  The cuff itself was very comfortable, just not to sleep in (for me).
> 
> As far as the cuff being secure ~ it 100% was, as long as you get the right size.  With the cuff you cannot really go up in size as it won't feel secure.  I originally purchased the size 17, then exchanged for the 16 and then finally just exchanged the cuff for a bracelet (size16).
> 
> I got really lucky with my SA (Meg @ the King of Prussia Store).  She was awesome and SO helpful, I really cant say enough about her, she made my experience at Cartier wonderful!  No pressure and just made me feel very comfortable.
> 
> If I could have both I would.  I loved the cuff and if I knew I would get a bangle as some point I would have kept the cuff but since its either / or for me I went with the bracelet ~ with no regrets.  If I ever get lucky enough to get another Id go for a cuff.
> 
> It's a big purchase and you have to be happy!  Good Luck!!!


Hi Joja! I actually found the size 16 cuff (tried it on before purchasing my bracelet) to be quite comfortable except that the two edges caught on my wrist a little. Not sure if that makes sense, but I felt myself adjusting it a few times even just while wearing it in the store and considered that it might not be comfortable for 24/7 wear. So you were able to wear the cuff for a few days while you thought about it? I am nervous about wearing my bracelet around the house until I have made a decision because I might scratch it. So you wear your bracelet 24/7?


----------



## JOJA

LoveMeSomeBags said:


> Hi Joja! I actually found the size 16 cuff (tried it on before purchasing my bracelet) to be quite comfortable except that the two edges caught on my wrist a little. Not sure if that makes sense, but I felt myself adjusting it a few times even just while wearing it in the store and considered that it might not be comfortable for 24/7 wear. So you were able to wear the cuff for a few days while you thought about it? I am nervous about wearing my bracelet around the house until I have made a decision because I might scratch it. So you wear your bracelet 24/7?



Yes, I was able to wear the cuff for about a week or so. I totally understand what you mean about the cuff, that's why I didn't think I could wear it 24/7.

I do wear my bracelet 24/7 ~ I did take it off myself for 1 day but other than that it's been on me.  I LOVE it!


----------



## LDDChanel

I have the bracelet and love it! Although when I first got it I had some worries about not being able to take it off (I felt claustrophobic about it). Luckily, I got use to it very quickly and now love the fact that it's on 24/7. I really think you can't go wrong either way. They're both beautiful and you really have to go with what speaks to you the most.


----------



## Alex Cheng

I have the cuff and I have worn it 24/7 with no problems. My cuff is secure and it takes a lot of effort to take it off despite pictures showing the cuff with the opening looking wide. I will be working in a health care facility after my degree and if I were ever to step into surgery rooms,  all jewelry must come off,  hence the cuff. Honestly you bring a good point about mugging. It is unlikely, but in the event that you don't cooperate with taking the bracelet off,  which you can't,  they may or may not chop off your hands. Yikes! 

I have no regrets on the cuff and actually think I have made a great decision. The 24/7 factor is still there if you're unsure,  it's just the convince of taking it off IF you have to.


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

Alex Cheng said:


> I have the cuff and I have worn it 24/7 with no problems. My cuff is secure and it takes a lot of effort to take it off despite pictures showing the cuff with the opening looking wide. I will be working in a health care facility after my degree and if I were ever to step into surgery rooms,  all jewelry must come off,  hence the cuff. Honestly you bring a good point about mugging. It is unlikely, but in the event that you don't cooperate with taking the bracelet off,  which you can't,  they may or may not chop off your hands. Yikes!
> 
> I have no regrets on the cuff and actually think I have made a great decision. The 24/7 factor is still there if you're unsure,  it's just the convince of taking it off IF you have to.


Aw, you resurrected my worry about the mugging! I spent most of yesterday convinced that the bracelet was for me, but think I might be taking a trip back to Cartier to try on the cuff again. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## LVoeletters

I thought About the cuff and the ability to have a pink sapphire in it... I'm in the healthcare profession too and even though I know there might be a point where I have to take it off, I so glad I went for the bangle!


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

LVoeletters said:


> I thought About the cuff and the ability to have a pink sapphire in it... I'm in the healthcare profession too and even though I know there might be a point where I have to take it off, I so glad I went for the bangle!


Update: went back and tried on the cuff today (in sz 16 and 17) and it just didn't feel comfortable. Size 16 worked when holding my arm still, but got caught on my skin and twisted in a way that would require constant adjusting. Size 17 was just too big and my SA agreed that it would be very easy to catch on things since it was so loose. So it looks like the bracelet is my only option as I am between sizes in the cuff. The JUC would solve the problem of having a full round bracelet that could be removed without any equipment, but not sure if I love it as much as the Love.


----------



## LVoeletters

I also love the juste un clou especially if you are buying it for yourself but you have to be completely smitten with the piece at this price tag. What about vca perlee signature bracelet?


----------



## lovequality

If price is not an issue, would you get the Cartier love cuff over the bracelet? Why would you prefer the cuff? TIA?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I have a cuff and, as buying a Love of any kind was always going to be a preloved purchase anyway, price wasn't a consideration as there was very little difference between what I paid for my cuff as opposed to what I could have paid for the full bracelet from a secondhand dealer here in London (approx £300 difference). 

I started off wanting the full bracelet but decided on the cuff for practical reasons. I hate sleeping in my jewellery with the exception of my diamond studs and watch - anything else has to come off - plus I was attracted to the versatility of the cuff in being able to take in on and off, switch it between wrists depending on the look I want to achieve etc. 

I don't regret my choice at all, I absolutely love the cuff and will definitely get another at some point. Probably another YG one either with or without a diamond  

I am dithering over getting a full Love to stack with my current cuff but keep putting myself off by thinking about the flaws with the new screw system, how it shouldn't be removed etc!


----------



## Candy88

They're both great, it depends which one you really want more. For those who have a cuff doesn't it hurt when you take it on and off? If it doesn't is there like a proper way to wear it?

- Candy


----------



## MyDogTink

Candy88 said:


> They're both great, it depends which one you really want more. For those who have a cuff doesn't it hurt when you take it on and off? If it doesn't is there like a proper way to wear it?
> 
> - Candy



It doesn't heart to take the cuff on and off. I am extremely nervous though that it is going to fall off. I was in between sizes. I actually insured it for this reason.


----------



## Chelster

everyone is having a bangle, get a cuff to be different maybe?


----------



## mamaluvsbags

I have the cuff and I couldn't be happier!! I love the ease of taking it on and off!! LOVE it!


----------



## FL043

i'm thinking of getting LOVE cuff soon,i know some people choose cuff cause they can take it on and off, but i feel like i'm gonna wear the cuff 24/7, does anyone wear LOVE cuff 24/7? is it secure like the bangle? im scared that i'll regret not choosing the bangle.. TIA


----------



## pree

I have the cuff and wear it 24/7. I removed it at night for the first month or so, but now wear it all the time. I do however like the flexibility of being able to remove it and swap it over to the other hand.
Still.....I do like the look of the full bangle....maybe I'll purchase one in the future.....


----------



## HotRedBag

The bangle for sure!


----------



## anthonyroman06

lisag said:


> If you had to choose between the Cartier Love bracelet/bangle or cuff which would you pick?
> 
> I love the look of the screwed on bracelet but I don't know if the cuff is the smarter choice??



I love both of them. But I would like to go with Bangle. I think it is timeless. You will get better service from bangle than cuff. Thanks


----------



## neenabengal

I chose the cuff for the following reasons:

Cost less
I work for the NHS and we are not allowed to wear jewellery that cannot be removed

Either is beautiful and whatever choice you make, will be the right choice for you and your circumstances


----------



## anthonyroman06

lisag said:


> If you had to choose between the Cartier Love bracelet/bangle or cuff which would you pick?
> 
> I love the look of the screwed on bracelet but I don't know if the cuff is the smarter choice??



Bangle is more efficient than Cuff. Its awesome!!!


----------



## HotRedBag

I prefer bangles. I love the way it looks.


----------



## jenniferaxelrad

been debating which one to get. 
which is more comfortable? which one is more secure to wear as in it doesn't fall off?


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm so glad I got the full. It's elegant from all angles and super comfy and I've never had an issue with it


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I love and have both, honestly I prefer the snug fit of the cuff a tad better. But I still love my full bangle as it is a classic.


----------



## Girassol

I suggest you try them... I was torn between bangle or cuff - but the cuff did not fit well at all, while the bangle was perfect. (Not that I don't consider a cuff to stack with my bangle...)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I have the cuff and love it, it is super comfy. I also like that I can take it on and off when I want. I am put off getting the full bangle for this reason and will likely go for a cuff again if I ever get another Love.


----------



## lovequality

I love the look of the full; unfortunately, I have to go with the cuff (which i also love). Since working in health care filed forces me not to wear jewelry when I practice ... the cuff works for me well I can take if on and off easily.


----------



## Chanelconvert

I have the cuff and I'm glad that I do. I still love the idea of the full one because of what it symbolizes, but I would buy a cuff again for my second one because it is so convenient. Some members in here are still having problems with the screws falling off, losing the whole bracelet as a result.


----------



## kat99

I've had both and I prefer the cuff myself. I like to take all of my jewelry off at home before sleeping and I just couldn't get used to the full bracelet. Many prefer the full bangle though and it is in my opinion a more complete "look".


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I would go for the cuff only because I would take mine off all the time


----------



## amateurjeweler

If you're a traditionalist grab the screw bangle.

Personally I'd go for the cuff -easy on, easy off, probably more forgiving sizing, and no checking and adjusting screws. 

As for which one is more secure, I think the definition of "secure" as in "less likely to slip off" would go to the original, as open cuff ends can hook onto things and rattle off if loose. But wearing the bangle 24/7 will subject it to more stressful situations like the gym, ocean, etc. 

You'd probably need to collect hard data and then calculate actuarial statistics on which is more likely, cuff slip-off or catastrophic screw failure. Maybe try calling Cartier customer service or a large jewelry insurance firm for a better idea.

Ultimately get whichever one speaks to your taste and lifestyle. I bet you already know, but you're second-guessing. Trust your gut on this one; it's a win-win situation


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

The cuff will absolutely not fall off if you get the right size, the opening isn't even really that big to think about that.


----------



## baghagg

Phillyfan said:


> There is one person on TPF who removes her Love bangle by herself without a screwdriver. But I tried a few bigger sizes on at the Cartier boutique and could not do it. It really is meant to stay on all of the time.



brilliant imo


----------



## Caz71

Does the cuff spin around.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caz71 said:


> Does the cuff spin around.



No, not if you get the right size and I imagine it would have to be pretty big to spin around totally. I have a 6" wrist and wear a size 17 which is a reasonably snug fit. I love it!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Does the cuff spin around.



No, it won't. It is more of a snug fit than the bangle.


----------



## Grande Latte

I prefer the bangle. IMO it needs to be given as a present. My husband got one for me and "threw away the key". That's what he says, I know the key is somewhere in the safe. Lol.


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

My husband bought me my first LOVE bracelet, pink gold with 4 diamonds, for my birthday.  As I went to get it engraved this afternoon, the SA was explaining it to me the bracelet was meant to be on most of the time not to be taken off.  The part of putting on and off sounds complicated and troublesome.  However, my life style right now with youngsters, I think it a bit too much work.  I was thinking about getting cuffs instead and the SA and her manager were very kind to suggest me that option.  You experienced Cartier owners mind letting me know your thought on the cuff vs bracelet?


----------



## CartierLVer

I think this thread will help you find the answers you are looking for. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...n-thread-questions-advice-pics-616171-21.html
I have the cuff and work in healthcare! So I chose the cuff for that reason! Although some ppl who own the full LOVE don't mind the dings, bangs and scratches. GL


----------



## ArielNature

I am very interested about this, I wanted to get a love bracelet, but I do not like having jewelry 24/7. I never sleep with jewelry and because of my work, sometimes I can't use any bracelets. I am curious about this topic.


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

808AsianGuy said:


> I think this thread will help you find the answers you are looking for.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...n-thread-questions-advice-pics-616171-21.html
> I have the cuff and work in healthcare! So I chose the cuff for that reason! Although some ppl who own the full LOVE don't mind the dings, bangs and scratches. GL



Thank you so much for the reference.  After reading few of the postings, I am glad that I am not the only one feel the same way, like the flexibility of taking them off and on.  I am picking up my WG with one diamond and YG with one diamond.  I think I will be very happy with them after reading the post.  Can't wait.....

However, what is your thought on the investment side of the perseptvie, bracelet will potentially appreciate  faster then the cuff or equally?


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

ArielNature said:


> I am very interested about this, I wanted to get a love bracelet, but I do not like having jewelry 24/7. I never sleep with jewelry and because of my work, sometimes I can't use any bracelets. I am curious about this topic.



Yes, that was exactly how I feel so when the SA told me, I thought bracelet isn't for me and thank goodness, there is cuff for that option.   But then I am still debating it because of the investment side of the perspective.   The link above to another posting about cuff is very informative. Check them out.


----------



## CartierLVer

loveLuxhandbags said:


> Thank you so much for the reference.  After reading few of the postings, I am glad that I am not the only one feel the same way, like the flexibility of taking them off and on.  I am picking up my WG with one diamond and YG with one diamond.  I think I will be very happy with them after reading the post.  Can't wait.....
> 
> However, what is your thought on the investment side of the perseptvie, bracelet will potentially appreciate  faster then the cuff or equally?



I can't say what the value would be, but in long term I love my jewelery and prob can't take a pay cut trying to resell! Although, prices are down for pieces of Cartier and I am having another itch! LOL. GL


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

808AsianGuy said:


> I can't say what the value would be, but in long term I love my jewelery and prob can't take a pay cut trying to resell! Although, prices are down for pieces of Cartier and I am having another itch! LOL. GL



Again, thanks for taking time.  I don't intend to sell any of my jewelry or handbags...  That's why I was going to get my bracelet engraved.  Just nice to see things you own go up in value.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I have been debating the full or cuff for the longest time.  I finally went with the cuff because realistically I cannot wear the full 24/7 because I work out/run every day and would likely damage it and find it extremely uncomfortable banging against my wrist bone for 2-4 hours.  Turns out the cuff is quite comfortable doesn't twist as much as I thought it would on a very bony wrist (13 cm).  Other than working out I could wear this all day, except I am paranoid about scratches.


----------



## Lots love

EpiFanatic said:


> I have been debating the full or cuff for the longest time.  I finally went with the cuff because realistically I cannot wear the full 24/7 because I work out/run every day and would likely damage it and find it extremely uncomfortable banging against my wrist bone for 2-4 hours.  Turns out the cuff is quite comfortable doesn't twist as much as I thought it would on a very bony wrist (13 cm).  Other than working out I could wear this all day, except I am paranoid about scratches.




Congratulations to u I know the first scratch is the hardest time but after awhile you want notice it's part of the look of it and after it gets those scratches it gets a Beautiful patina


----------



## llliiizzzyy

i love them both, but i like the cuff better. i would never wear a bracelet for 24/7!


----------



## Caz71

I just got the cuff. I find it looks better on one side then the other


----------



## Hobbiezm

I debated over cuff / bracelet and eventually went with bracelet... I felt for something to pass down and hold value the bracelet is a good idea. 

However I agree with most women on the forum- it's a pain to take off but I can do it by myself in less than a minute. If you get used to it then there is no problem with the bracelet


----------



## Caz71

I reckon the gap opening moves. Gets bigger and u can push to smaller


----------



## Caz71

Hobbiezm said:


> I debated over cuff / bracelet and eventually went with bracelet... I felt for something to pass down and hold value the bracelet is a good idea.
> 
> However I agree with most women on the forum- it's a pain to take off but I can do it by myself in less than a minute. If you get used to it then there is no problem with the bracelet



Excellent choice. If I had more money to spend I would have gone for the bangle version not cuff


----------



## Storm Spirit

I prefer the bracelet. To me, the cuff looks like someone's taken a bite out of the bracelet and that's what you're left with


----------



## Caz71

Storm Spirit said:


> I prefer the bracelet. To me, the cuff looks like someone's taken a bite out of the bracelet and that's what you're left with



Lol yes and its quite curved


----------



## Shelly319

Hi everyone I have been going back and forth about the love bracelet and the love cuff. The bracelet is beautiful but I feel like it is really expensive for what it is. Although I do feel the same way about the cuff. Anyway, is the cuff or bracelet really worth it? I see gold bangles and cuffs for sale all the time on the Bloomingdales website or on saks or Neiman Marcus and you can get a beautiful piece for a quarter or third of the price. I know much of what you're paying for is the name and yes it is a classic but is it really worth the 4500 or 6300?  I have seen many reviews where they talk about how easily the piece gets scratched. I would like to gift myself a nice piece of jewelry and I've been going back and forth on Cartier as well as van cleef and bulgari. I don't have any statement pieces Purchased on my own. I have some beautiful pieces handed down to me by family but now that I have the means I would like to just purchase something for myself.  But I am worried about the economy and just hesitant about making really any large purchases at this point or coming months. I am a single gal as well approaching forty and also wonder if it's silly wearing something like a love bracelet because of the story behind it. Hence why I have also considered bulgari or a van cleef bracelet. Any comments on this would help!  Thank you!


----------



## senzafine

I think it is, if it is what you really want. It just depends on you. Sure, it is overpriced but if you love it, I think that should matter the most. I had many people telling me it was a waste of money and that I should invest in diamonds or something more valuable instead. But what is the point of purchasing something else if I don't love it or want it as much?

If you purchase an alternative, would you still be pining after the love bracelet? If the answer is yes, you should just save up for it instead, because settling for something else now will just be delaying the inevitable when you finally do purchase the love bracelet. (Not to mention more $$ spent!)

Also, to your last point - I am 30 and I purchased myself the love bracelet. I think you can purchase it and appreciate the history behind it, but there's no rule that says you have to actually follow it completely. Besides, I can just say I love myself and that's why I bought it. [emoji3]


----------



## Tonimichelle

I bought myself my love cuff for my birthday this year (45) and it is the best birthday present I have ever had! I love that I worked hard to earn the money for it and in a way that makes it even more special to me than if my husband had bought it as a gift... Weird, perhaps, but when I look at my wrist it is something I feel I achieved and it makes all those long hard days at work worth it


----------



## LovEmAll

If you love it and have the means, go for it!  I have the bracelet and absolutely love it.  Sure, it's expensive and overpriced, but it makes my heart flutter and I just absolutely love it.  I am not single, but my DH and I got it to celebrate an important time in our lives (not a romantic one, but one for overcoming serious health matters).
If you do love it, it's worth it.  If you would be happy with any gold bangle, then that may be a better bang for the buck. Good luck deciding!


----------



## jpezmom

All great advice by the previous posters!  The bracelet can represent so many things in your life that you love and appreciate (family, friends, hobbies, etc.)  Or buy it just because it's a beautiful piece of jewelry and you love the design!  I've been trying to find a substitute as you are correct that there are other less expensive bracelets out there. But I keep coming back to the Love and really want this as it's a classic, iconic and meaningful bracelet.  Go for it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

I bought the cuff cause it fits my lifestyle better.  I'm very active and wearing the full 24/7 isn't feasible.  I don't really assign any meaning to it, just a gorgeous piece of jewelry.


----------



## FairGrape

I think a love cuff/bracelet is absolutely worth it! I bought a love cuff for myself last year about this time, and I still love it every single time I look at it. Ufcourse it scratches easy, but I deem them as battle scars  and you can get it polished back again. So which one? I'd say evaluate your life style first. If you don't like to wear a piece of jewelry 24x7 then go for cuff, else definitely go for the bracelet. Good luck deciding hun!


----------



## arisubaby

Buy a cuff. 

The screws of the bracelet can come undone if you don't care for it properly. You need to dedicate 3 months of daily tightening of the screws for the bracelet to seal up. The love cuff is much lower maintenance and the repairs for Love bracelets can get pricey if not cared for. They are still a jewelry piece made of gold so decide if you would like something with lower maintenance or the experience of the Love bracelet.


----------



## Tonimichelle

arisubaby said:


> Buy a cuff.
> 
> The screws of the bracelet can come undone if you don't care for it properly. You need to dedicate 3 months of daily tightening of the screws for the bracelet to seal up. The love cuff is much lower maintenance and the repairs for Love bracelets can get pricey if not cared for. They are still a jewelry piece made of gold so decide if you would like something with lower maintenance or the experience of the Love bracelet.


Plus 1 on this. Aside from the more appealing price point, the main reason I chose the cuff was I knew I would be paranoid constantly checking the screws on the bracelet. I'm sure lots of people have no problems, but I didn't want the worry having read stories on here of bracelets falling off! I leave my cuff on 24/7 and there is no way it can come off unless I want it to. I also know that other than the usual scratches I can't really damage it/ break it. So it's worry free!
One point to note though is if you do get the cuff make sure it is the right size. They fit more closely than the equivalent size bracelet so you may need to size up. Too big and it could fall off though.


----------



## Shelly319

arisubaby said:


> Buy a cuff.
> 
> The screws of the bracelet can come undone if you don't care for it properly. You need to dedicate 3 months of daily tightening of the screws for the bracelet to seal up. The love cuff is much lower maintenance and the repairs for Love bracelets can get pricey if not cared for. They are still a jewelry piece made of gold so decide if you would like something with lower maintenance or the experience of the Love bracelet.



Good point. I hadn't thought of this! This is partly why I have always hesitated with purchasing a luxury watch. The maintenance costs are enormous!


----------



## pinky7129

may i ask what the maintenance costs are?


----------



## Mali_

FairGrape said:


> I think a love cuff/bracelet is absolutely worth it! I bought a love cuff for myself last year about this time, and I still love it every single time I look at it. Ufcourse it scratches easy, but I deem them as battle scars  and you can get it polished back again. So which one? I'd say evaluate your life style first. If you don't like to wear a piece of jewelry 24x7 then go for cuff, else definitely go for the bracelet. Good luck deciding hun!


Are your JUC and cuff the same size?


----------



## susanq

Mali_ said:


> Are your JUC and cuff the same size?


Sorry this is late, but I was recommended to size down on the JUC from my love bracelet size, and I was the same size in he bracelet and cuff!


----------



## Mali_

susanq said:


> Sorry this is late, but I was recommended to size down on the JUC from my love bracelet size, and I was the same size in he bracelet and cuff!


Hmmm...I had heard similarly and simply wondered why...maybe where they sit on your wrist? Do you currently have two separate sizes? I'm an 18 in a cuff but haven't tried on the JUC yet...


----------



## FairGrape

Mali_ said:


> Are your JUC and cuff the same size?



Sorry hun, didn't see this before. They are very different in sizes. Cuff is a little snug compared to its bracelet counter part, and JUC, a little loose compared to a love bracelet. I have 14 cm wrists and a 17 love cuff works perfectly with a 15 JUC. Just the right size, no overlaps. Hope this helps.


----------



## FairGrape

Mali_ said:


> Hmmm...I had heard similarly and simply wondered why...maybe where they sit on your wrist? Do you currently have two separate sizes? I'm an 18 in a cuff but haven't tried on the JUC yet...


I think it's the way they are designed and how different they are in terms of being worn may be? I think 16 JUC may be a good fit for you. Please let me know how it works out.


----------



## Minkas

pinky7129 said:


> may i ask what the maintenance costs are?


Maintenance would just be getting it polished infrequently, but both the cuff and the bracelet need that and the costs are similar, if not the same. I don't know why that poster said the bracelet is higher maintenance... The screws in the new version cannot fall out of the bracelet so the only maintenance is making sure your screws are tightened properly, but that is easily done & I've never had a problem.


----------



## susanq

Mali_ said:


> Hmmm...I had heard similarly and simply wondered why...maybe where they sit on your wrist? Do you currently have two separate sizes? I'm an 18 in a cuff but haven't tried on the JUC yet...


yes, i have a 16 in the love and 15 in the juc. i like a tight fit. when i wear them together my wrist feels a little suffocated as to why the juc is in a safe deposit box.....i hav child hands, so with the 17 love i could basically slip it off my hand.


----------



## MsPele

Shelly319 said:


> Hi everyone I have been going back and forth about the love bracelet and the love cuff. The bracelet is beautiful but I feel like it is really expensive for what it is. Although I do feel the same way about the cuff. Anyway, is the cuff or bracelet really worth it? I see gold bangles and cuffs for sale all the time on the Bloomingdales website or on saks or Neiman Marcus and you can get a beautiful piece for a quarter or third of the price. I know much of what you're paying for is the name and yes it is a classic but is it really worth the 4500 or 6300?  I have seen many reviews where they talk about how easily the piece gets scratched. I would like to gift myself a nice piece of jewelry and I've been going back and forth on Cartier as well as van cleef and bulgari. I don't have any statement pieces Purchased on my own. I have some beautiful pieces handed down to me by family but now that I have the means I would like to just purchase something for myself.  But I am worried about the economy and just hesitant about making really any large purchases at this point or coming months. I am a single gal as well approaching forty and also wonder if it's silly wearing something like a love bracelet because of the story behind it. Hence why I have also considered bulgari or a van cleef bracelet. Any comments on this would help!  Thank you!



Did you end up getting the bracelet?

I agreed with everything you wrote and I also went back and forth because I couldn't justify the cost.  I was indecisive for literally a month driving my husband crazy. He was pushing me to buy it just so I would stop stalking the bracelet online and in the boutique. I tried on other bracelets from other brands and I thought the Love bangle was the most timeless piece and I could imagine myself wearing it 10 years from now. Over the weekend, I went to Cartier and I bought it!  And I have to say, I love it more.  Its only been a couple of days so I am still trying to get use to the weight on my wrist but other than that, no regrets. 

I spoke with the SA at the boutique and it doesn't seem like maintenance is an issue...just cleaning every few months (they gave me a free cleansing set so I can do it at home or you can take it to the boutique) and polishing if necessary.  And from what I understand, it's free at any Cartier boutique. 

I had it engraved with my daughter's name and hopefully in 20 years (she's 2 yrs old now), I can pass the bracelet onto her assuming she has my bracelet size...so I am not really following the story either.


----------



## Cogmarks

I have a yellow gold cuff, and I love mine. I wear it low on my wrist with a close fit, and I haven't had a problem with it catching on anything, which was a concern of mine. It is nice to be able to take it off when I am doing something that isn't good for jewelry. Keep in mind that you can buy yourself something else, like a matching ring, if you don't go with the full bracelet.


----------



## veneti

in my opinion this bracelet is of course way overpriced! you're paying for the brand and for the statement, not the material. haha i can't believe i'm saying this who always buys overpriced items. i don't even want to go there and mention what i actually paid for my chanel graffiti backpack that had a retail of 2200€..... that's the point. if you love it, and it's worth the price for you, then get it. and only you will know if it's worth it to you. probably people around you won't understand. so? they don't have to  
there's no logic in shopping, only emotion 

and being single wearing this bracelet.. so wat? cartier promotes this as a love promise or a relationship sign. i don't. i love it cos it's beautiful, and i don't need cartier to tell me what i have to wear it for, right?


----------



## Caz71

Cogmarks said:


> I have a yellow gold cuff, and I love mine. I wear it low on my wrist with a close fit, and I haven't had a problem with it catching on anything, which was a concern of mine. It is nice to be able to take it off when I am doing something that isn't good for jewelry. Keep in mind that you can buy yourself something else, like a matching ring, if you don't go with the full bracelet.


;


mine is always catching on shopping bags. (the loops if I wear it around my wrist where my cuff is) drives me nuts! Im pretty sure the opening is not in its proper place anymore..


----------



## Shelly319

MsPele said:


> Did you end up getting the bracelet?
> 
> I agreed with everything you wrote and I also went back and forth because I couldn't justify the cost.  I was indecisive for literally a month driving my husband crazy. He was pushing me to buy it just so I would stop stalking the bracelet online and in the boutique. I tried on other bracelets from other brands and I thought the Love bangle was the most timeless piece and I could imagine myself wearing it 10 years from now. Over the weekend, I went to Cartier and I bought it!  And I have to say, I love it more.  Its only been a couple of days so I am still trying to get use to the weight on my wrist but other than that, no regrets.
> 
> I spoke with the SA at the boutique and it doesn't seem like maintenance is an issue...just cleaning every few months (they gave me a free cleansing set so I can do it at home or you can take it to the boutique) and polishing if necessary.  And from what I understand, it's free at any Cartier boutique.
> 
> I had it engraved with my daughter's name and hopefully in 20 years (she's 2 yrs old now), I can pass the bracelet onto her assuming she has my bracelet size...so I am not really following the story either.


Like you I have been thinking on it since this post! I have gone back and forth over both and also have visited the boutique. I am leaning toward the cuff but I also am loving the vca perlee bracelet. It's unusual and I haven't seen many people wearing it! I love the look of the love bracelet though.


----------



## veneti

Shelly319 said:


> Like you I have been thinking on it since this post! I have gone back and forth over both and also have visited the boutique. I am leaning toward the cuff but I also am loving the vca perlee bracelet. It's unusual and I haven't seen many people wearing it! I love the look of the love bracelet though.



i like how the love kinda hugs the wrist and i don't even feel it's there. i didn't have that feeling with vca perlee and neither tiffany T or atlas, - those i couldn't wear day and night, so i always prefer the love. but they all look amazing [emoji173]️


----------



## Shelly319

I ordered the love cuff and it is arriving this week! I am quite excited and will post photos. Stay tuned!


----------



## uhpharm01

Shelly319 said:


> I ordered the love cuff and it is arriving this week! I am quite excited and will post photos. Stay tuned!


Congrats.  I can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## uhpharm01

purseaddict86 said:


> I honestly don't think the people who mugg you are that intelligent to know what it is...or they probably wouldn't be mugging. Just my opinion. haha anyways...with all the problems of the cartier bracelets new screw system...i would get the cuff. hands now. go read the other forum about the cartier bracelet that broke. Im having problems with mine too. =(



Is there still problems with the new screw system? Thanks


----------



## cartier_love

Bracelet +1


----------



## Shelly319

Here it is! The rose gold cuff. Although I must say it feels tighter than it did in the store. My wrist measures 13.5 cm and this is a size 16. I am wondering if I should get the bangle instead. I worry when the weather gets warm I will have difficulty getting this on and off. Any thoughts? I tried the 17 and the opening was too wide. I also have bony wrists and although my wrist is more oval, the cuff kind of digs in when it twists and there isn't much room for it to move about. The thing I don't like about the bangle is that I will be stuck in it and I want to be able to take this on and off. I don't know what to do!


----------



## MsPele

Shelly319 said:


> Here it is! The rose gold cuff. Although I must say it feels tighter than it did in the store. My wrist measures 13.5 cm and this is a size 16. I am wondering if I should get the bangle instead. I worry when the weather gets warm I will have difficulty getting this on and off. Any thoughts? I tried the 17 and the opening was too wide. I also have bony wrists and although my wrist is more oval, the cuff kind of digs in when it twists and there isn't much room for it to move about. The thing I don't like about the bangle is that I will be stuck in it and I want to be able to take this on and off. I don't know what to do!



I thought I would have issues with keeping the bangle on 24/7, but you get use to it pretty quickly. I do everything wearing it and it's just a part of me now. Between the bangle and the cuff, personally, I would get the bangle.


----------



## Perli

MsPele said:


> I thought I would have issues with keeping the bangle on 24/7, but you get use to it pretty quickly. I do everything wearing it and it's just a part of me now. Between the bangle and the cuff, personally, I would get the bangle.



It`s the same for me, couldn`t have said it better! Bought the cuff first, but I was just afraid of the "wearing a bracelet 24/7" and finally this year I got myself the bracelet.


----------



## MsPele

Perli said:


> It`s the same for me, couldn`t have said it better! Bought the cuff first, but I was just afraid of the "wearing a bracelet 24/7" and finally this year I got myself the bracelet.



The funny thing is I actually like wearing it all the time. When I am home and doing day to day stuff like feeding my little girl in my PJs or when I am doing the dishes, I like having something pretty to look at and I feel fancy (if that makes any sense???) 

I plan on getting the cuff or the thin Love bangle soon, I am waiting for the thin bangle to come out first so I can compare the two.


----------



## Shelly319

So I work in an office all day and am typing on the computer. I worry it will get pretty banged up when it hits the desk or the keyboard etc. Any office ladies have the bangle and what do you think?


----------



## MsPele

LuxeDivaNYC said:


> I know this might sound super paranoid, but has anyone ever had any fear of being mugged and not being able to physically get the bracelet off?
> 
> I live in a very safe area of NYC (there are 2 celebs in my apartment bldg), but you never can predict when trouble can arise when you travel - anywhere.  I know sometimes if I felt anxious, I would turn my rings on the inside of my hand, or tuck my pendant into my shirt.  However, with the LOVE bangle, you can't really take it off or hide it.
> Worse, if you were mugged - you simply can't take it off.  Just there mere fact that you're not handing your jewelry over to someone immediately can escalate a dangerous situation to something even worse.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I am moving back to NYC next year (we are expats at the moment) and I use to worry about my engagement ring being too flashy. Unless it's broad daylight and there's a ton of people around, it was pretty much always turned over, unless I was at work. 

I worry less about my bangle because it's not flashy (it's rose gold) in my opinion.  I am more concerned about someone snatching my purse.


----------



## Shelly319

So never mind. I switched wrists and the cuff fits perfectly! I am absolutely in love. Literally makes my heart sing. So glad I went with the cuff. Beyond thrilled. It is so worth it just like everyone says it is. Now I want to get the thin loves. Just curious to know how they will stack with the cuff.


----------



## Tonimichelle

so glad you are happy with your cuff. It looks beautiful on you! I do think that if your wrist measures only 13.5 cms the full bangle in 16 may come up a bit big, especially if you're concerned with it banging on a keyboard. My wrist is around 14.75 and I have the size 17 cuff and it fits perfectly. I love the fact that it is snug underneath my wrist and doesn't hang down and bang on things!


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hello All,
I have been wanting a Cartier Love Bracelet for about.. forever. I am getting a divorce so I don't have someone to buy me one right now. I recently went to the boutique to check out the new thin Love bracelet and decided to try on the cuff as well. Both are a better economic option for me as opposed the original Love Bracelet. I really can't decide between the two so I need your help. The cuff looks more like the original at first glance and can easily be taken on and off, the thin one is much more understated but nice as well. I would love to hear your thoughts and give me the  pros and cons of the two brackets. Thanks so much!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I would get the cuff for sure, resembles the original Love bracelet, which I love. The thin one only looks good stacked with other bracelets, not as a stand alone piece. In my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## Makenna

luvmy3girls said:


> I would get the cuff for sure, resembles the original Love bracelet, which I love. The thin one only looks good stacked with other bracelets, not as a stand alone piece. In my opinion. Good luck!


+1


----------



## kewave

Save up and buy the full Love bracelet if that's the one you really like. Don't settle just because it's more economical. You may regret your purchase and it's more expensive to have to "upgrade".


----------



## goldengirl123

kewave said:


> Save up and buy the full Love bracelet if that's the one you really like. Don't settle just because it's more economical. You may regret your purchase and it's more expensive to have to "upgrade".


+1


----------



## rakhee81

I've just been through the same debate myself. I initially tried the cuff and loved the look but the fit didn't work for me as it kept twisting around and my wrist would get stuck in the opening. So I left it and then when the thin bangle was released that was perfect for me. I need to be able to take my jewellery off every day for work so the original bangle wouldn't have worked for me. As far as the look goes, I like how the thin bangle on its own looks delicate and understated but also how if I wore it stacked with another bracelet to me it wouldn't look too much either!


----------



## Tonimichelle

I'd get the cuff. I've had one since last September and I find it so comfortable I just leave it on all the time!


----------



## cartier_love

I would save up and get the original bracelet. If you get something just based on price, you'll always wished you would have gotten the original bracelet. It may take you a while longer to get it but in the long run, I think you'd be much happier.


----------



## Jetsetmax

The cuff is a nice option if the original bangle is out of your price range.  A lot of people like that you can take it off easily if you need to.   You could certainly go with the cuff and when you meet the right person, have them buy you the bangle in a different color.  But if you truly have your heart set on the original size bangle, wait, save up and get the bangle.  

I've seen the thin love in person on my last 2 visits to the boutique, and I find it really looks best when its stacked with a full size Love bangle.


----------



## MochaCake

goldengirl123 said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Winston3043

What's the scale for your other jewelry? I bought the cuff because my other pieces are big (ballon bleu, etc) and I needed something more substantial (that I could still take off daily) on the other wrist. A friend of mine has more delicate, sophisticated but minimalist jewelry and the thin Love bangle was gorgeous on her. I'm 5'10" and the thin one on me wasn't as pretty as it was on her :/


----------



## Luvshandbags

Winston3043 said:


> What's the scale for your other jewelry? I bought the cuff because my other pieces are big (ballon bleu, etc) and I needed something more substantial (that I could still take off daily) on the other wrist. A friend of mine has more delicate, sophisticated but minimalist jewelry and the thin Love bangle was gorgeous on her. I'm 5'10" and the thin one on me wasn't as pretty as it was on her :/


Hi,
I mostly wear one ring on each hand, not minimal but not on the large size either. Earrings daily and i do like to wear long pendents with a statement piece on the chain such as a vintage magnifying glass. I thought the thin Love was pretty but very understated. However when I tried it on at the boutique they have plastic covering it so people don't scratch it up when trying it on. So I guess it was hard to tell how it would really look on me.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Thanks everyone for the input. I am leaning towards the cuff. I really never gave the cuff much thought because I always had the idea that I wanted my significant other to buy me the original bangle Love and it would romantic with the whole LOVE bracelet meaning. When the thin version came out I was quite excited at the thought of getting a version of the LOVE at a reduced price. However it is very subtle so I decided to try on the cuff. I'm not used to wearing any jewelry to bed or in the shower  so the cuff might be a good option for me. Still trying to decide because I agree with the other TPFrs that suggest to make sure I am not buying around the one I have wanted for so long. I enjoy reading all your thoughts! Please keep them coming.


----------



## LVandChis

If you have to take your jewelry off every night, I would recommend the cuff. If the original one is the one you want though, I would not buy the thinner one or cuff. You will continue to think about the original.


----------



## Mali_

I bought the cuff not due to cost, but rather, convenience; if you have to go through a lot of security checks (airport, federal/state buildings, etc), and/or like taking off all of your jewelry at the end of the day, and/or prefer showering, bathing, sauna, sports, doing indoor/outdoor chores, the gym, etc., without jewelry, the cuff allows you to get the concept/look of the original Love without the panic of looking for the screw frantically and/or the claustrophobia that leads to desperately asking for the help of others, even strangers, that a friend of mine does when she finally takes off her three originals after a very lonnnng time. (This is somewhat dramatic, of course, and not reflective of owners of originals, but after seeing her do this a couple of times throughout the years, I knew the cuff was the right way to go for me.  In all sincerity, I travel a lot and access federal buildings far too often for the original. A younger more carefree me would have wanted and worn the original).
Of note, though: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-you-any-trouble-screws-coming-undone.961698/


----------



## Luvshandbags

Thanks everyone for the input. Any thoughts on rose gold versus yellow gold?


----------



## Luvshandbags

Mali_ said:


> I bought the cuff not due to cost, but rather, convenience; if you have to go through a lot of security checks (airport, federal/state buildings, etc), and/or like taking off all of your jewelry at the end of the day, and/or prefer showering, bathing, sauna, sports, doing indoor/outdoor chores, the gym, etc., without jewelry, the cuff allows you to get the concept/look of the original Love without the panic of looking for the screw frantically and/or the claustrophobia that leads to desperately asking for the help of others, even strangers, that a friend of mine does when she finally takes off her three originals after a very lonnnng time. (This is somewhat dramatic, of course, and not reflective of owners of originals, but after seeing her do this a couple of times throughout the years, I knew the cuff was the right way to go for me.  In all sincerity, I travel a lot and access federal buildings far too often for the original. A younger more carefree me would have wanted and worn the original).
> Of note, though: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-you-any-trouble-screws-coming-undone.961698/


Thanks so much for your input. I totally agree with you and it would concern me about the screws. I also read one TPFr that said she would have to blow dry her bracelet because the screw area would smell because it took so long to dry after a shower. I am feeling pretty good about the cuff. I do like to take off my jewelry for those times you mentioned and also like to change up the jewelry I wear. Thanks again!


----------



## Jetsetmax

Luvshandbags said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. Any thoughts on rose gold versus yellow gold?


The difference between the rose and yellow is subtle.  Cartier's rose is not as pink as that of some other companies.  The rose can sometimes fade a bit (exposure to chemicals in water when showering or in a pool can cause it to oxidize and fade a bit).  That bothers some people.  My first Love bracelet is 9 years old, and although some people mistaken it for yellow gold, I can still tell its rose.  Also, if I put it next to anything that is YG you can see the color difference. Also the screw motif looks quite different and rosey compared to the yellow.  Perhaps you should consider what you have for jewelry already, and also your skin tone.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## animal 1

I have lusted over the love bracelet for more than a decade (eek!) and not long ago pulled the trigger on the cuff. My everyday jewelry is a Cartier Tank Louis in YG, the classic Trinity Ring, and now the Love Cuff in YG. 

I can't say enough about the cuff. I originally wanted "the original" but cannot stand to wear things to bed, have a very active lifestyle (ocean swimming daily, winter snow sports, travel overseas and within the states upwards of 2-4 times a month, etc) and love that the cuff has the same "heftiness" as the original but with the convenience of being able to take it off as needed...especially when some of my travels take me to still developing countries. I love the cuff! 

In regards to RG vs YG, as others have said, the difference in the Cartier gold tones are not as pronounced as others. I have a RG love ring, and wear the Cartier Trinity (which utilizes YG, WG, RG) and my Tank Louis and cuff are YG. I personally chose the YG because to me it is the most classic...I would love to eventually add a RG and WG cuff (one can dream!) but if I only end up with one, I'd chose YG hands down. 

Hope this helps! Either way, the Love collection is always stylish!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I have a cuff and a bangle, get the cuff or save for bangle. The thin looks better stacked. I always wished I had two bangles. So get what you want and don't base on price. If you can spend 4500, I say save and spend for the forever piece and get the bangle. Good luck deciding. ❤


----------



## Luvshandbags

Jetsetmax said:


> The difference between the rose and yellow is subtle.  Cartier's rose is not as pink as that of some other companies.  The rose can sometimes fade a bit (exposure to chemicals in water when showering or in a pool can cause it to oxidize and fade a bit).  That bothers some people.  My first Love bracelet is 9 years old, and although some people mistaken it for yellow gold, I can still tell its rose.  Also, if I put it next to anything that is YG you can see the color difference. Also the screw motif looks quite different and rosey compared to the yellow.  Perhaps you should consider what you have for jewelry already, and also your skin tone.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


Thanks for the info. I am glad that you can still tell it's rose gold after all those years. I am very pale skinned so when I tried on the rose gold it looked good against my skin. Since I am leaning towards the cuff it will give me the option not to wear it on a day it doesn't match my other jewelry. Thanks again


----------



## Luvshandbags

animal 1 said:


> I have lusted over the love bracelet for more than a decade (eek!) and not long ago pulled the trigger on the cuff. My everyday jewelry is a Cartier Tank Louis in YG, the classic Trinity Ring, and now the Love Cuff in YG.
> 
> I can't say enough about the cuff. I originally wanted "the original" but cannot stand to wear things to bed, have a very active lifestyle (ocean swimming daily, winter snow sports, travel overseas and within the states upwards of 2-4 times a month, etc) and love that the cuff has the same "heftiness" as the original but with the convenience of being able to take it off as needed...especially when some of my travels take me to still developing countries. I love the cuff!
> 
> In regards to RG vs YG, as others have said, the difference in the Cartier gold tones are not as pronounced as others. I have a RG love ring, and wear the Cartier Trinity (which utilizes YG, WG, RG) and my Tank Louis and cuff are YG. I personally chose the YG because to me it is the most classic...I would love to eventually add a RG and WG cuff (one can dream!) but if I only end up with one, I'd chose YG hands down.
> 
> Hope this helps! Either way, the Love collection is always stylish!


I totally feel the same way as you, I don't wear jewelry to bed or in the shower. Same when I'm at the beach or in the pool. I also have the trinity ring and love it.  I am leaning towards the RG just because I think it looks more subtle and maybe a little more feminine. I totally agree the YG is classic. Ironically I always planned to get a YG bangle and now I feel pretty convinced on the RG cuff. Thanks for your input, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Luvshandbags

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I have a cuff and a bangle, get the cuff or save for bangle. The thin looks better stacked. I always wished I had two bangles. So get what you want and don't base on price. If you can spend 4500, I say save and spend for the forever piece and get the bangle. Good luck deciding. ❤


Thank you for your advice. Which do you wear more and find more comfortable the cuff or bangle? Also are you ever concerned the bangle might fall off? A recent thread talks about someone losing their bangle because it fell off. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## kewave

I'm not someone who wear jewelry to bed nor shower. However, if I ever want to buy a Love bracelet, I will go for the full original bracelet and do a lifestyle change!
To me, without the screw driver to screw down the full bracelet is not staying true to the fundamental concept of Love design. I also don't get the thinner new design, the original thickness is perfect even for small wrists consumers, why change it?!


----------



## jssl1688

kewave said:


> I'm not someone who wear jewelry to bed nor shower. However, if I ever want to buy a Love bracelet, I will go for the full original bracelet and do a lifestyle change!
> To me, without the screw driver to screw down the full bracelet is not staying true to the fundamental concept of Love design. I also don't get the thinner new design, the original thickness is perfect even for small wrists consumers, why change it?!



how I feel too, I'm just not really understanding the idea of it other than a more approachable price point to introduce new customers to the brand. I was trying on some other pieces and some sa's said that it's the cheaper version of the love bracelet in front of some potential customers, I felt kind of bad that they would say that so openly in front of other people at the store. Either way, it's not about the price, I don't think there's anything wrong with having a range of price points suited for different people, but I just don't get the particular thinner version as I feel it takes away from the original look. I do have a feeling that it's another way to hike up prices on the original love bracelets with the new addition of the thinner ones, only time will tell


----------



## DesignerNewbie

I originally owned the cuff but ended up selling it as:
1) I need to take jewelry off for my work and it was too fiddly
2) I'm a neat freak and I noticed a smell with the bangle at the screws. I ended up using my Clarisonic to clean it everyday during my shower, then blowdrying it, but it would still occasionally have that smell.
3) I bought it in rose gold, which I later decided didn't suit my skin tone as much as yellow gold.

I sold it after about a year and then bought a cuff in yellow gold (with a diamond), which I love. I wear it 24/7, don't have issues with it smelling, and of course it is easier to take off when I need to. It is also very secure and doesn't come of without you wanting it to.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I'm not a huge Cartier fan but popped into the boutique to take a look. I tried on the cuff and the thin Love. I actually prefer the way the thin Love looks. Both the cuff and the original are beautiful but too thick and bulky for tiny wrists. Even the SA commented that the thin Love was created for dainty people like me. It appealed to me in a way that I never expected from Cartier. My daily bracelet consists of a dainty DBTY style, so the thin Love will be a perfect compliment to that.


----------



## Luvshandbags

DesignerNewbie said:


> I originally owned the cuff but ended up selling it as:
> 1) I need to take jewelry off for my work and it was too fiddly
> 2) I'm a neat freak and I noticed a smell with the bangle at the screws. I ended up using my Clarisonic to clean it everyday during my shower, then blowdrying it, but it would still occasionally have that smell.
> 3) I bought it in rose gold, which I later decided didn't suit my skin tone as much as yellow gold.
> 
> I sold it after about a year and then bought a cuff in yellow gold (with a diamond), which I love. I wear it 24/7, don't have issues with it smelling, and of course it is easier to take off when I need to. It is also very secure and doesn't come of without you wanting it to.


Thank you so much for your input including the up keep of the previous bangle you had. Most people don't share that there is a smell issue. Is the cuff comfortable to wear 24/7?


----------



## Luvshandbags

Violet Bleu said:


> I'm not a huge Cartier fan but popped into the boutique to take a look. I tried on the cuff and the thin Love. I actually prefer the way the thin Love looks. Both the cuff and the original are beautiful but too thick and bulky for tiny wrists. Even the SA commented that the thin Love was created for dainty people like me. It appealed to me in a way that I never expected from Cartier. My daily bracelet consists of a dainty DBTY style, so the thin Love will be a perfect compliment to that.


I know I have small wrists too and was hoping the thin would work for me. I'm still considering it but I think because the cuff I tried on didn't have the plastic coating for protection and thin one did he threw me off the thin one a bit because it didn't lol shiny, lol. Thanks for the input!


----------



## megs0927

Luvshandbags said:


> Thank you so much for your input including the up keep of the previous bangle you had. Most people don't share that there is a smell issue. Is the cuff comfortable to wear 24/7?



The love bracelet would not be nearly as coveted as it is if there were frequent issues with cleanliness or smell. I wouldn't let that deter you...


----------



## Jetsetmax

megs0927 said:


> *The love bracelet would not be nearly as coveted as it is if there were frequent issues with cleanliness or smel*l. I wouldn't let that deter you...


Agreed!
I've had Love bracelets for many years and mine don't smell like anything at the screws.  I've never heard of other owners complaining about smells from their bracelets.  I wonder if perhaps its the other poster's choice of perfume, hand creams/moisturizers, or even the soap she uses that result in some residue getting into the screws and causes some sort of smell?


----------



## kelly girl

Was the cuff ever produced with more than the center diamond? I have the original Love from 2006 and wear all the time. I've never noticed any odor after showering with it or getting it wet from swimming.


----------



## simone72

From Cartiers official Instagram some stacking pics of thin bracelet with regular size


----------



## Mali_

simone72 said:


> From Cartiers official Instagram some stacking pics of thin bracelet with regular size


Thanks for sharing--J'adore the mix of metal and diamond bracelets


----------



## Tatownz

simone72 said:


> From Cartiers official Instagram some stacking pics of thin bracelet with regular size



Thanks for sharing! Love the pics. Love how the thin bracelets make the classic love look so elegant and classy!


----------



## Caz71

Id get odour after washing dishes at a cafe . So wud wash my cuff in the shower.


----------



## Rami00

I have been wearing the two love bracelets from quite some time now. The best jewelry pieces every bought... only took them off twice for Cartier service. I have been through New York, Las Angeles, San Francisco, Toronto and Montreal airports without any dramatic entries lol. The security guys on each of these airports mentioned "oh, it's those bracelets that don't come off". If I was you, I'd invest in a bracelet instead. I always try to save up and buy a more substantial piece when it comes to jewelry. I tried the thin versions but wasn't in love... really


----------



## Cogmarks

I have a yellow gold cuff, and I love it. I wear mine with a close fit, so it stays low on my wrist and doesn't bother me by moving around too much. If you don't wear the cuff close, when it goes up your arm, the opening will pinch you when you twist your forearm. The bangle needs to be worn loose enough to leave room for the screw housing on the inside of the bangle. I wear my cuff by itself or with my small stainless and gold Rolex.


----------



## CartierLVer

I have been wearing my love cuff for quite some time now! I love my combo that I wear with! Now that I went into the boutique to try on the thin love and find it amazing an Danty! For a guy, I have thin wrists and my arms look like a girl. So it's a plus, esp with how I will stack it! I totally love the new screw system on the thin love as it is easy to take on an off! My SA was not in but everyone knows me in there. So the manager who I know let me try it on. Ooh boy was it just an easy half turn to lock and unlock! Wish the regular loves were like this! Then I would buy the regular! Lol. Although I don't know how the wear an tear will be in the future bcuz I plan to take it off at nite and from work! 

Can some ppl chime in if they leave it on 24/7 or take it off at nite and routinely take it off at the end of the day?! Any info would help.


----------



## Violet Bleu

CartierLVer said:


> I have been wearing my love cuff for quite some time now! I love my combo that I wear with! Now that I went into the boutique to try on the thin love and find it amazing an Danty! For a guy, I have thin wrists and my arms look like a girl. So it's a plus, esp with how I will stack it! I totally love the new screw system on the thin love as it is easy to take on an off! My SA was not in but everyone knows me in there. So the manager who I know let me try it on. Ooh boy was it just an easy half turn to lock and unlock! Wish the regular loves were like this! Then I would buy the regular! Lol. Although I don't know how the wear an tear will be in the future bcuz I plan to take it off at nite and from work!
> 
> Can some ppl chime in if they leave it on 24/7 or take it off at nite and routinely take it off at the end of the day?! Any info would help.


Hello. I have 2 thin loves. When I first bought them, I took them off occasionally to clean or when I showered. Now, I am so used to wearing them that I never take them off. They feel like they are a part of me. Although, it is awesome that they are super easy to remove if needed.


----------



## CartierLVer

Violet Bleu said:


> Hello. I have 2 thin loves. When I first bought them, I took them off occasionally to clean or when I showered. Now, I am so used to wearing them that I never take them off. They feel like they are a part of me. Although, it is awesome that they are super easy to remove if needed.


Hi Violet Bleu,
Thank you for your comment! Im scared to wear it to work and have ppl see it, especially my patients and coworkers! I like to wear them on my free time and with good company! Hopefully I will wear it wear 24/7, but I highly doubt it. TIA


----------



## Violet Bleu

CartierLVer said:


> Hi Violet Bleu,
> Thank you for your comment! Im scared to wear it to work and have ppl see it, especially my patients and coworkers! I like to wear them on my free time and with good company! Hopefully I will wear it wear 24/7, but I highly doubt it. TIA


Honestly, I'm the same way! The original Love is beautiful but can't be bought in size 15 and is maybe a little too bold for me. I don't want people to notice mine at work either. It's a little embarrassing for me. The thin ones are so subtle that most people won't comment on them unless they get a really good look at them to notice they are Cartier. That's why I love them. They feel more intimate to me because somebody has to be really close or super observant of your arms.


----------



## susanq

I say wait for the full bangle. Originally I wanted the cuff because it was less expensive and tried to convince myself it was due to functionality. I have also tried on the thinner LOVE and in my opinion they're not worth the money. They almost look fake to me. After you wear your LOVE it gets a gorgeous patina and imo becomes more every day friendly. It takes off some of the newness shine and becomes part of you. If that's not an option and you are getting a LOVE because of the history get the thinner because it still screws and it to me holds the significance of the collection. If you truly want the connivence of a cuff go for that!


----------



## KSweet101

I adore my brand new thin style yellow gold love bracelet!  I don't think they look fake, I think they are just new and some people might not be used to seeing the thinner style but they will become more known. And if not, anyone worth their salt and YOU will know it isn't.  I think it's more delicate and suits me better. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't turn down the classic love if someone wanted to give that to me haha but I wouldn't trade mine in for that one at this point, I LOVE this love! I have had it for less than a week but haven't taken it off since I got it and it doesn't bother me nearly as much as I was worried that it would. It doesn't bother me at all, actually, because it fits SO well. I think it's subtle enough that you could wear it to work especially if you wear long sleeves/jackets a lot! I work in a hospital as well and it's always freezing in there haha so I'm always wearing sleeves. It protects it and can be concealed easier but peeks out for a little flash of fabulous throughout the day as well.  You spend that much on it, you want to wear it every day and enjoy it! Do it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

I've been wearing my 16 RG cuff daily.  I run a lot so I cannot have something banging against my wrist and hand for hours.  As much as I like the idea the full is not an option for me.  I wear it all day except when working out and It is surprisingly comfortable.  I have very small wrists so even the 16 moves a lot, but I am starting to forget I have it on.  I am thinking about getting a second to stack.  I too prefer the look of the original if wearing only one.


----------



## UpTime

EpiFanatic said:


> I've been wearing my 16 RG cuff daily.  I run a lot so I cannot have something banging against my wrist and hand for hours.  As much as I like the idea the full is not an option for me.  I wear it all day except when working out and It is surprisingly comfortable.  I have very small wrists so even the 16 moves a lot, but I am starting to forget I have it on.  I am thinking about getting a second to stack.  I too prefer the look of the original if wearing only one.


May I ask if you remove your cuff to wear your work out watch everytime? Have you tried to wear the cuff with workout watch? I can not make my decision to buy a bracelet because I run daily and I need to wear my TOMTOM watch which has a thick band. I dont know how to manage a bracelet? Buy or not to buy? Im craving a bracelet for awhile now. I dont wear my tomtom watch all day, just put on when I go for running. I would like a bracelet that I have on my wrist all the time without removing it if I can. Cartier costs a lot and I would love to wear a lot for its value. Any opinion is greatly appreciated. Thank you everyone. Here is the pix to show how the watch look on my wrist.


----------



## KSweet101

UpTime said:


> May I ask if you remove your cuff to wear your work out watch everytime? Have you tried to wear the cuff with workout watch? I can not make my decision to buy a bracelet because I run daily and I need to wear my TOMTOM watch which has a thick band. I dont know how to manage a bracelet? Buy or not to buy? Im craving a bracelet for awhile now. I dont wear my tomtom watch all day, just put on when I go for running. I would like a bracelet that I have on my wrist all the time without removing it if I can. Cartier costs a lot and I would love to wear a lot for its value. Any opinion is greatly appreciated. Thank you everyone. Here is the pix to show how the watch look on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712165



Could you wear your Cartier on your right hand or just wear your watch on your right while you go running?


----------



## Kmazz39

KSweet101 said:


> Could you wear your Cartier on your right hand or just wear your watch on your right while you go running?


How wide is the thin Love bracelet?


----------



## KSweet101

Kmazz39 said:


> How wide is the thin Love bracelet?



I think it's 2/3 the width of the original style


----------



## prplhrt21

3 cuffs and the thin love


----------



## rubysoma

UpTime said:


> May I ask if you remove your cuff to wear your work out watch everytime? Have you tried to wear the cuff with workout watch? I can not make my decision to buy a bracelet because I run daily and I need to wear my TOMTOM watch which has a thick band. I dont know how to manage a bracelet? Buy or not to buy? Im craving a bracelet for awhile now. I dont wear my tomtom watch all day, just put on when I go for running. I would like a bracelet that I have on my wrist all the time without removing it if I can. Cartier costs a lot and I would love to wear a lot for its value. Any opinion is greatly appreciated. Thank you everyone. Here is the pix to show how the watch look on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712165



I run daily as well and wear a garmin FR 235. I never wear jewelry when I run - including my wedding rings, necklace, etc.  That's why I chose the cuff over a bracelet, so I can remove it for my runs.  The 16 is still somewhat loose on me and I'm afraid it would fall off.  Definitely not something you want to worry about during a run!  You can always put it back on after a quick shower.  However, if you want to wear something that you don't take off, then go for the full bracelet. Just make sure the screws are nice and tight.  If you're concerned about scratches, I've heard people put a headband over it.


----------



## UpTime

KSweet101 said:


> Could you wear your Cartier on your right hand or just wear your watch on your right while you go running?


Thank you for the idea of wearing the watch on right hand. I definitely will try that to see if I can get used to it


----------



## UpTime

rubysoma said:


> I run daily as well and wear a garmin FR 235. I never wear jewelry when I run - including my wedding rings, necklace, etc.  That's why I chose the cuff over a bracelet, so I can remove it for my runs.  The 16 is still somewhat loose on me and I'm afraid it would fall off.  Definitely not something you want to worry about during a run!  You can always put it back on after a quick shower.  However, if you want to wear something that you don't take off, then go for the full bracelet. Just make sure the screws are nice and tight.  If you're concerned about scratches, I've heard people put a headband over it.


Oh yeah, put the headband over it. I have the wrist band that I never use ( i think it is for tennis player), but absolutely there is a use for it. Thanks a bunch [emoji259]


----------



## Thatgirl00

Does anyone wear a cuff and a bracelet?


----------



## KSweet101

UpTime said:


> Thank you for the idea of wearing the watch on right hand. I definitely will try that to see if I can get used to it



You're welcome! I started wearing my watch on my right hand when I wear it all day just for the reason of preventing them both from scratching each other up! It actually doesn't bother me at all, got used to it the first day I tried it  good luck!


----------



## Caz71

So want to add the thin love to my cuff! dreaming...


----------



## UpTime

KSweet101 said:


> You're welcome! I started wearing my watch on my right hand when I wear it all day just for the reason of preventing them both from scratching each other up! It actually doesn't bother me at all, got used to it the first day I tried it  good luck!


Are you preventing the bracelet from getting scratchs from the watch? If so, I think my sport watch shouldn't scratch the bracelet as the watch is made from rubber. And if the bracelet scratch the watch, i'm ok with it since my Tomtom only cost less than $200. [emoji173] now if I want to wear the bracelet and another metal watch than its different story


----------



## KSweet101

UpTime said:


> Are you preventing the bracelet from getting scratchs from the watch? If so, I think my sport watch shouldn't scratch the bracelet as the watch is made from rubber. And if the bracelet scratch the watch, i'm ok with it since my Tomtom only cost less than $200. [emoji173] now if I want to wear the bracelet and another metal watch than its different story



Yes! Well, from scratching each other up because it's a metal watch and I don't want that one scratched up either. Even my Swarovski watch with the leather band has a metal face and I don't think I'll wear those together either. We'll see what happens, I've only had the Cartier for about a month so I'm still very protective of it!


----------



## UpTime

KSweet101 said:


> Yes! Well, from scratching each other up because it's a metal watch and I don't want that one scratched up either. Even my Swarovski watch with the leather band has a metal face and I don't think I'll wear those together either. We'll see what happens, I've only had the Cartier for about a month so I'm still very protective of it!


Please update in few months. I have the Love chain coming to me first while waiting/saving up for a pair of Love full bands. I would love to buy the pair together so they can age the same [emoji38]


----------



## NY2LA

Hi everyone,

I’m new to the forum but have been lurking for quite some time, getting educated I’ve recently purchased a VCA sweet butterfly bracelet but have been slightly obsessing over the Love for months. I’ve decided that the classic bangle does not work with my lifestyle; I have to be able to take it off, but I can’t decide between the cuff or the thin Love. My understanding is that the thin has a different system and can be taken on and off?

I know it’s a completely different look, thin vs classic, but I really can’t decide. I haven’t had a chance to try either one yet, but thought I’d get opinions here in the meantime.

Thanks!


----------



## rainypop

I vote for cuff


----------



## Grande Latte

I think you'll like the mechanism of the thin love. But you have to put it on to see if you like the delicate look. It's not for everyone.


----------



## blingbling19

After originally going in to purchase the classic love last week, I realized that it would not work with my lifestyle either. I wasn't even previously really considering the cuff, but after ruling out the classic love, I was debating between the thin love and the cuff. I ended purchasing the cuff and I couldn't be happier with it! They're both so pretty, but I personally thought that the thin love was a little too plain on its own for me and I liked how the cuff was a little wider and felt that I could wear that more on its own if I wanted to. Also, the cuff fit me perfectly so I just knew it was meant to be. I think it just comes down to personal preference, but if you can, I'd recommend going in the store to try them on!


----------



## KSweet101

I like the thin love because it has the same concept as the classic love bracelet. A complete circle all the way around the wrist. The cuff looks like the classic from above but I didn’t want an opening at the bottom, I specifically was after the concept of it being screwed or locked onto my wrist and the cuff seems too easy to take on and off, if that makes sense.

The thin does have a different mechanism, it’s hinged on one side and only needs a quarter turn left or right with the screwdriver to lock and unlock on the other.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Cuff


----------



## NY2LA

Thank you all for your replies! I’m stilll not sure, lol. Might be leaning toward the cuff but-I know, it would definitely help to go into the store and try them on...maybe I can try to get away from work later this week. I don’t know why I’m so obsessed with this bracelet.


----------



## deerincashmere

I think it depends on what you like about the original bracelet. If you like the iconic, bolder style, the cuff is closer to that. What I’ve always loved about the bracelet is the idea of it being locked on, so I went with the thin (I also much prefer the full bangle look). 

I think I would’ve purchased the original bangle if it were as easy to put on/take off as the thin, but I really love the thin. I’m strongly considering getting a second one!


----------



## Kindness3

NY2LA said:


> Thank you all for your replies! I’m stilll not sure, lol. Might be leaning toward the cuff but-I know, it would definitely help to go into the store and try them on...maybe I can try to get away from work later this week. I don’t know why I’m so obsessed with this bracelet.


You have cartier bugit' ok go with cuff. What ever style you chose stay with that for stacking in the future .always. Good idea stay with same style


----------



## NY2LA

Kindness3 said:


> You have cartier bugit' ok go with cuff. What ever style you chose stay with that for stacking in the future .always. Good idea stay with same style



Ha! you’re right, I do have the bug!  It’s an expensive bug though 

Such great opinions...which is making my decision harder, LOL. Looks like it’s definitely going to take a trip to the boutique. Be prepared for me to come back asking for more opinions but with pictures


----------



## mrsdjx

I had a huge obsession before going into the store over the bracelet or the cuff, I was convinced the bracelet was not for me due to my lifestyle (lots of travel and exercise). But then in the store, I didn't like the way the cuff looked on my arm as it's a bit more oval. The thin is very delicate compared to the classic. I think you'll know in store what you prefer...but I hear the thin is easier to stack than the cuff, if you ever wanted a classic love (or another bangle).


----------



## kate2828

I’d go to the store and see which one you like. When I was looking at the love a couple years ago I didn’t think the classic would work at all for me because of my lifestyle so I only looked at the cuff. The thin bangle wasn’t an option. 

The cuff is pretty but if your wrist is round rather than oval or between sizes it will not sit well or be too tight or big. I bought a cuff and it wound up too tight during the summer. I looked at the thin love but didn’t like it. Personally I found it too thin and went well only if you had the classic not by itself unless you’re really delicate. 

I wound up with the classic love. However I must tell you I’m on the fence about this bracelet after a year. It is beautiful and love it on me like 80% of the time but twenty percent of the time it annoys me. It’s annoying that I can’t take it off unless I go into a boutique. I know you can take it off by yourself but my sa said it’s best to have her do it. These aren’t meant to come off and on because it can damage the screws. 

For now it’s going to stay on but I think I would have been better off buying the perlee or a bangle from Hermes. 

Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## NY2LA

mrsdjx said:


> I had a huge obsession before going into the store over the bracelet or the cuff, I was convinced the bracelet was not for me due to my lifestyle (lots of travel and exercise). But then in the store, I didn't like the way the cuff looked on my arm as it's a bit more oval. The thin is very delicate compared to the classic. I think you'll know in store what you prefer...but I hear the thin is easier to stack than the cuff, if you ever wanted a classic love (or another bangle).





kate2828 said:


> I’d go to the store and see which one you like. When I was looking at the love a couple years ago I didn’t think the classic would work at all for me because of my lifestyle so I only looked at the cuff. The thin bangle wasn’t an option.
> 
> The cuff is pretty but if your wrist is round rather than oval or between sizes it will not sit well or be too tight or big. I bought a cuff and it wound up too tight during the summer. I looked at the thin love but didn’t like it. Personally I found it too thin and went well only if you had the classic not by itself unless you’re really delicate.
> 
> I wound up with the classic love. However I must tell you I’m on the fence about this bracelet after a year. It is beautiful and love it on me like 80% of the time but twenty percent of the time it annoys me. It’s annoying that I can’t take it off unless I go into a boutique. I know you can take it off by yourself but my sa said it’s best to have her do it. These aren’t meant to come off and on because it can damage the screws.
> 
> For now it’s going to stay on but I think I would have been better off buying the perlee or a bangle from Hermes.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you decide!



Good points and I absolutely will be heading into the store now to see. I didn’t even think about factoring in my wrist shape. Makes perfect sense!

Ooh... I was looking at the Perlee too...

I thought I could make it in this afternoon but work got pretty busy (Mondays...) so maybe later this week.

This is SUCH a great, informative group.
Thank you


----------



## Julezah

Very curious what you will choose! Can’t wait to see pictures.


----------



## js2367

I vote cuff, especially if this would be your first. The thin love is a very different look - daintier and honestly the screw motifs are much less visible. The thin is more for stacking or if you prefer a daintier look. The cuff is much more true to the original style and persona of the classic. Good luck and let us know what you choose!


----------



## txrosegirl

i think it depends on your wrist shape too! some people love the fit of the cuff, some people do not feel it fits them correctly...i think if your wrist shape works with the cuff, you get the look of the love bangle without the price and with the ease of taking it on and off easily...but if not, i think the thin bangle is the way to go  just my opinion though


----------



## nycmamaofone

I bought the cuff in October (YG with one diamond) and couldn't be happier with my purchase. I too cannot wear anything 24/7.  The thin is too thin in my opinion and only looks good stacked with the classic. Personally I love how the cuff looks and feels. It's so comfortable and I can take it off every night. Good luck!


----------



## smoma

Hi. I too went for the cuff because I love the convenience of taking out the cuff at night yet getting the full love bracelet look 
It does take some practice to put the cuff on , in the boutique the SA was trying to help me wear the cuff and it kind of hurts. I bought it anyway. 
Youtube has a good video on how to put on a cuff (a darling in the forum has posted the link). It’s my 2nd day and I had no problem putting it on. Pain free too  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cuff gets my vote, I’ve had mine 18 months and absolutely love it! Good luck deciding


----------



## sammytheMUA

Hi all,

Sorry for so many pictures! I’m finally ready to pull the trigger and purchase my first love bracelet. However, I am torn between  the thinner love bracelet and the love cuff. My husband likes the look of the thinner love and I kind of agree with him (shocking, I know!). He made a good point that I will never wear the bracelet on it’s own. I love the look of stacked bracelets and will more than likely wear it stacked with my tennis bracelet on my right hand as I wear my Apple Watch and David Yurman bracelets on my left hand. Additionally, I can’t decide between rose gold and yellow gold! I’m so torn and appreciate all advice.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I prefer the cuff


----------



## KSweet101

Pretty much no one will tell you to go with the small version because for some reason everyone thinks it's "too thin" and you can't see the screws on it. I think you'd have to be blind to miss the screw detail and it's beautiful worn alone, but it's all about personal preference and what is right for you. I don't think the small love bracelet is too thin at all, its wider than your tennis bracelet and much of the jewelry that people on here like and wear, but that's unfortunately primarily what you will see here.

To add: I have the yellow gold small love bracelet version and I love it dearly.


----------



## yogamamaloves

I like the thin and yellow on you. It looks lovely stacked with your tennis bracelet too. Go with your heart!


----------



## deerincashmere

I’ve posted a few times about why I chose (and love) the thin love and I agree with @KSweet101! I think it has plenty of presence on my wrist, it just isnt as thick/noticeable as the original (which isn’t what I liked about the original in the first place). 

I love your tennis bracelet with it, I tried on a similar one the other day and have been thinking of getting it to pair with my love bracelet!


----------



## sammytheMUA

I’m so torn!! I honestly don’t know what to decide...


----------



## KSweet101

I think you have to just go with your gut! One is calling to you more than the other right? You can’t go wrong either way so it’s just what your prefer the look and feel of! 

I didn’t see you were torn between yellow and rose gold either. I went with yellow because I think it’s more classic and timeless than rose gold. I plan on wearing this bracelet forever so I don’t want it to be like oh rose gold was so 2010’s a few decades from now haha! That being said, Cartier’s rose gold is very very subtle and I actually can barely tell a difference unless the two are side by side.


----------



## KSweet101

Some photos to help you decide  

I wear it alone most days, a few times a month probably I’ll stack it with something else if I feel like it!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I like the cuff on you better, shows up more on your arm


----------



## luvmy3girls

And I would choose YG


----------



## js2367

Love cuff! Let us know what you go with  congrats!


----------



## mrsdjx

I also really like the thin love, I plan on getting a pink gold to go with my yellow gold full size...maybe our anniversary or Christmas this year


----------



## js2367

mrsdjx said:


> I also really like the thin love, I plan on getting a pink gold to go with my yellow gold full size...maybe our anniversary or Christmas this year


pictures please!


----------



## sammytheMUA

KSweet101 said:


> Some photos to help you decide
> 
> I wear it alone most days, a few times a month probably I’ll stack it with something else if I feel like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983357
> View attachment 3983359
> View attachment 3983360
> View attachment 3983361



Omg! I think you just sold me on the thin love in yellow gold! My heart says thin love instead of the cuff and my husband really loves the daintiness of the thin love! 

I am thinking about getting it engraved and wonder how long that process takes. My SA flew to Vegas today and won’t be back until next week so I have a few more days to decide!


----------



## Storm Spirit

I've never been a fan of cuff styles; to me they look fine from the top, but the part where the opening is just looks odd, especially as your arm rotates and it always ends up in a different place. The thin Love looks great stacked so if that's how you plan to wear it most of the time, I would go with the Love!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Storm Spirit said:


> I've never been a fan of cuff styles; to me they look fine from the top, but the part where the opening is just looks odd, especially as your arm rotates and it always ends up in a different place. The thin Love looks great stacked so if that's how you plan to wear it most of the time, I would go with the Love!



I agree! I think the opening of the cuff will bother me eventually. Additionally, I have hesistated on pulling the trigger for the regular love bracelet because I don’t like the way it looks stacked with my everyday bracelets. I think I have made a decision. I just need to decide if I want to get it engraved


----------



## mrsdjx

js2367 said:


> pictures please!



I will, it's not for a while though! I wish I had taken a photo of the thin PG with the full YG stacked as I tried this combo on in the store and it was so darling. Maybe someone else has this combo already?


----------



## txrosegirl

mrsdjx said:


> I will, it's not for a while though! I wish I had taken a photo of the thin PG with the full YG stacked as I tried this combo on in the store and it was so darling. Maybe someone else has this combo already?


i have the two you mentioned but also with a YG thin...hope this helps


----------



## js2367

txrosegirl said:


> i have the two you mentioned but also with a YG thin...hope this helps
> View attachment 3983933


So cute!


----------



## mrsdjx

txrosegirl said:


> i have the two you mentioned but also with a YG thin...hope this helps


 Oh my gosh it looks just as good as I remember! Thank you! I love it with the second thin YG also.


----------



## KSweet101

Another thought - Maybe if the bracelet starts being referred to as the Cartier Love Bracelet small model, like it is on their website, it would help with its PR image  “Thin” I think sounds negative. Like thin hair or something. When it’s called the thin love people automatically think “oh it’s too thin”. 

The power of words lol.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

That's tough.  I don't like the feeling of a cuff but I also find the thin love very underwhelming on me (I exchanged my thin for the classic because I just didn't love the thin once it was on).  If I had to choose, I would go with the cuff because I would prefer the thicker version over the thin.


----------



## nauornever

sammytheMUA said:


> Omg! I think you just sold me on the thin love in yellow gold! My heart says thin love instead of the cuff and my husband really loves the daintiness of the thin love!
> 
> I am thinking about getting it engraved and wonder how long that process takes. My SA flew to Vegas today and won’t be back until next week so I have a few more days to decide!




When I got my Trinity ring engraved they said they could even do it on the very same day. Unluckily the person who does the engraving wasn't there that day, so I left it with them. I don't remember how long it took, but no more than one or two days I think.

The thin Love goes so well with your tennis bracelet, I love it!


----------



## sammytheMUA

nauornever said:


> When I got my Trinity ring engraved they said they could even do it on the very same day. Unluckily the person who does the engraving wasn't there that day, so I left it with them. I don't remember how long it took, but no more than one or two days I think.
> 
> The thin Love goes so well with your tennis bracelet, I love it!



Thank you! I think it pairs so well with my tennis bracelet. I actually think the “original” love style is a bit overwhelming paired with my tennis bracelet. 

If I can get the bracelet engraved the same day I will do so. If not, I won’t wait. The SA said two weeks and that’s far too long! I’m anxiously waiting for my SA to get back from his trip! I’m so excited, I can’t wait to reveal!


----------



## txrosegirl

mrsdjx said:


> Oh my gosh it looks just as good as I remember! Thank you! I love it with the second thin YG also.





js2367 said:


> So cute!


thank you


----------



## Tara one

I’m in love with your tennis bracelet. May I ask how many karats each diamond is? It’s like the perfect size!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Are there any other considerations that might come into play?  I have the cuff, and I wouldn't trade it for anything.  I like being able to remove it when I do potentially damaging activities (bouldering/climbing etc.) or if I'm doing chores.  The ability to swap it from right to left wrist is great as well, depending on what I want to stack that day and where!  The versatility cannot be beat.


----------



## Julezah

I love your cuff and dbty combo.....how do they wear together? Do they tangle or does the dbty get caught under/above the cuff?



faintlymacabre said:


> Are there any other considerations that might come into play?  I have the cuff, and I wouldn't trade it for anything.  I like being able to remove it when I do potentially damaging activities (bouldering/climbing etc.) or if I'm doing chores.  The ability to swap it from right to left wrist is great as well, depending on what I want to stack that day and where!  The versatility cannot be beat.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Julezah said:


> I love your cuff and dbty combo.....how do they wear together? Do they tangle or does the dbty get caught under/above the cuff?



Yes, the DBTY definitely passes under the cuff a lot, but it doesn't bother me too much since the bracelet is so light/delicate.  I don't think it does much damage, and it doesn't feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Julezah

Thanks for the information! Do you think it’s tough on the dbty at all bc they’re so delicate? Or do both wear OK? 

I’d love to see a picture of how they lay together when the dbty passes underneath, if you have the opportunity to post a picture. 



faintlymacabre said:


> Yes, the DBTY definitely passes under the cuff a lot, but it doesn't bother me too much since the bracelet is so light/delicate.  I don't think it does much damage, and it doesn't feel uncomfortable.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Tara one said:


> I’m in love with your tennis bracelet. May I ask how many karats each diamond is? It’s like the perfect size!


Thank you so much! It’s little bit over 2 carats. I believe 2.10 total carat weight


----------



## Ilovetandco

Storm Spirit said:


> I've never been a fan of cuff styles; to me they look fine from the top, but the part where the opening is just looks odd, especially as your arm rotates and it always ends up in a different place. The thin Love looks great stacked so if that's how you plan to wear it most of the time, I would go with the Love!


i agree. Never been a fan of cuffs on me personally


----------



## sammytheMUA

I decided to go with the cuff! I’m super happy with my decision.


----------



## Gracilan

sammytheMUA said:


> I decided to go with the cuff! I’m super happy with my decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987486
> View attachment 3987487
> View attachment 3987488




   Beautiful ❤️


----------



## NY2LA

Thank you all again for your thoughts and suggestions! Life and work has kept me incredibly busy and I haven’t yet been able to make it into a store.

I hsve a business trip coming up and realized that if I end up purchasing a bracelet or cuff, it would be great to not have to pay LA or OC sales tax. I’ll be in Boston shortly and figured that I’d give that store a try. Yes, there’s sales tax, but it’s less than what I’d normally have to pay 

Anyone have experience with the Boston store and their stock? I’m going to give them a call to see what’s available in a bit.


----------



## rainypop

Congratulations!


----------



## Ilovetandco

I would go with  the thinner bracelet...I love the all the way around the wrist look.


----------



## rainypop

Gracilan said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]️



Since you get a chance to try both, can you please tell me if the sizing of cuff and bracelet is the same?


----------



## txrosegirl

rainypop said:


> Since you get a chance to try both, can you please tell me if the sizing of cuff and bracelet is the same?


size one up for the cuff...i have the bangle in a 16 and the cuff in 17 and they line up perfectly when worn together


----------



## rainypop

txrosegirl said:


> size one up for the cuff...i have the bangle in a 16 and the cuff in 17 and they line up perfectly when worn together



Thank you


----------



## Zainabmoolla

DesignerNewbie said:


> I originally owned the cuff but ended up selling it as:
> 1) I need to take jewelry off for my work and it was too fiddly
> 2) I'm a neat freak and I noticed a smell with the bangle at the screws. I ended up using my Clarisonic to clean it everyday during my shower, then blowdrying it, but it would still occasionally have that smell.
> 3) I bought it in rose gold, which I later decided didn't suit my skin tone as much as yellow gold.
> 
> I sold it after about a year and then bought a cuff in yellow gold (with a diamond), which I love. I wear it 24/7, don't have issues with it smelling, and of course it is easier to take off when I need to. It is also very secure and doesn't come of without you wanting it to.


Hi there what did you mean by the smell? I am planning to get one this kind of threw  me off


----------



## Cogmarks

If the cuff fits you well, it is great! It does not and is not intended to fit like the full size bangle. The cuff runs smaller, because it is supposed to fit lower on the wrist and not move around like the bangle. My wrist measures 16 cm, and the size 17 cuff fits me perfectly. With the size 18, I would get caught on the opening of the bracelet
and so that size didn’t work for me. The 17 cuff fits a finger’s width above the bone on my wrist. The bangle in a size 17 is larger than the cuff and can be spun around on me if necessary.


----------



## surfergirljen

I can't totally tell from your pics but I tend to agree if you have daintier wrists/arms I think the thin is lovely (the regular is my fav but I do really like delicate things too!) ... if your wrists are larger I'd go with the more proportionate standard size.


----------



## js2367

sammytheMUA said:


> I decided to go with the cuff! I’m super happy with my decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987486
> View attachment 3987487
> View attachment 3987488


Pretty!


----------



## mutt lover

Finally got my cuff yesterday and glad to hear of other runners that prefer it to the bracelet!! I’m sure many people run with the bracelet too but I really like taking ALL my jewelry off sometimes even my studs.


----------



## Louish

This is my current dilemma. I can only have one bracelet & the classic bracelet will never be within budget.  I have tiny wrists so I expect to be size 15 thin Love & size 16 cuff.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Have you tried these on?  That usually sways someone in one direction or another.    The fit of the cuff is more oval than a closed bracelet (thin or regular), so it suits some wrist shapes and not others.

I have the cuff (6 years old now) and have zero regrets.  I like the more substantial look of the full-width bracelet, even though my wrists are on the smaller size as well (size 17 cuff).


----------



## rakhee81

I had the same ‘dilemma’ myself at the beginning of last year. Since I’m not allowed to wear jewellery at work I needed a piece I could take on and off easily. I loved the look of the original love bracelet so initially thought I’d get the cuff. However whilst I loved the aesthetic of it, the shape of it didn’t suit me at all in that when I turned my wrist it would get stuck in the opening. I think it just doesn’t fit as well on some wrists as it does on others. I tried and thin/small love bracelet and was pleasantly surprised at how much I preferred it to the cuff! I have had my thin love in YG for over a year now and wear it pretty much every day. No regrets on making that choice. I think if you have a dainty wrist the thin love does look lovely on its own although I know some people feel it lacks presence (mine is a 17 and I wear it mostly on its own). HTHs!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I love my cuff so much. I don't like the look of the thin love alone, I think it looks better stacked with another love but the cuff looks great alone. From the top it looks like the bracelet. Someone commented on mine and thought it was the full but then I pointed out it was the cuff. 

I love knowing that I will never have to deal with screws and screwdrivers with the cuff. It fits great and stays on, but comes off easily when I want it to.


----------



## KSweet101

It depends on what you’re going for! I got the small love bracelet because I liked the concept behind the classic love bracelet. It’s screwed or locked on with a tiny gold screwdriver. The cuff doesn’t need a screwdriver so while the width is the same as the classic full love bangle, it’s just not the same. I definitely didn’t want an opening so I went with the small bangle and am loving it!!


----------



## js2367

I have the regular Love and the cuff. I tried both cuff and the thin and the look is totally different. Thin love is much more fragile-looking, delicate and its characteristic is arguably very different from the full sized love. The screws are also not as noticeable IMHO. Great for stacking I suppose and it can look well on some people, but definitely not for me. I love stacking the cuff and regular love as both motifs and thickness in design looks great together and is the look I'm going for. The cuff - though not fully closed - definitely retains the original characteristic, motif and feel of the regular love, more so than the thin love. I highly recommend the cuff if you're looking for the (look and) feel of the regular love


----------



## Louish

faintlymacabre said:


> Have you tried these on?  That usually sways someone in one direction or another.    The fit of the cuff is more oval than a closed bracelet (thin or regular), so it suits some wrist shapes and not others.
> 
> I have the cuff (6 years old now) and have zero regrets.  I like the more substantial look of the full-width bracelet, even though my wrists are on the smaller size as well (size 17 cuff).



I am going to Cartier tomorrow to try them on! So excited!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I didn't like the thin.  The Cartier screw motif is barely visible and it is just very underwhelming.  I took it back and got the classic.  I think you'll see that you prefer the thickness of the cuff.   Let us know how it goes!


----------



## KSweet101

The *small *Love bracelet aka "thin" everyone has renamed it, is the same bracelet as the original just that it's more narrow. I do not understand the intense dislike people have for it. There are plenty of thinner gold bracelets out there. It's definitely not fragile looking or feeling, it's still very thick depth wise if that makes sense. On the other hand, the cuff is just one solid piece with an opening and is not the same concept of the original love bangle fully encircling your wrist and requiring a tool to take it on and off at all.


----------



## faintlymacabre

KSweet101 said:


> The *small *Love bracelet aka "thin" everyone has renamed it, is the same bracelet as the original just that it's more narrow. I do not understand the intense dislike people have for it. There are plenty of thinner gold bracelets out there. It's definitely not fragile looking or feeling, it's still very thick depth wise if that makes sense. On the other hand, the cuff is just one solid piece with an opening and is not the same concept of the original love bangle fully encircling your wrist and requiring a tool to take it on and off at all.



Everyone has their own preferences!  Some want the "concept", others want convenience, others buy what looks and fits best on their wrist, and yet others will collect all the different forms.  It's not a big deal.


----------



## NY2LA

I was between the two and bought the thin love. I really love it and I disagree that the screw motif isn’t noticeable. You can definitely see it and others have noticed and complimented me on the bracelet. It doesn’t get lost on my wrist and looks fine by itself. That said, I stack it with my VCA sweet butterfly and like that look better than just one bracelet. I did try on the cuff the other day and the combination was really nice.


----------



## missisa07

If I could only have one, I'd choose the cuff over the plain thin love.  Just my opinion, but the plain thin bracelet doesn't do anything for me on its own.


----------



## deerincashmere

I went with the small because I wanted the ease of taking the bracelet on and off while keeping the original concept of the bracelet being screwed on! I am also just not a fan of cuffs in general. 

They’re different looks and I think you have to try them on to know!


----------



## deerincashmere

I went with the small because I wanted the ease of taking the bracelet on and off while keeping the original concept of the bracelet being screwed on! I am also just not a fan of cuffs in general. 

They’re different looks and I think you have to try them on to know!


----------



## Louish

I went in today & loved the completeness of the bangle. We compared the classic & small (I asked DH to do this without considering the price!) - everyone including the SA preferred the small on me. I wear dainty jewellery & the classic looked chunky on me.


----------



## Caz71

I would get the thin love. I hate my cuff. It is so uncomfortable that I take it off as soon as I get home! I just wish the thin love was around when I got my cuff. Im 15cm wrist and wear the size 17cm. I think its the oval shape of the cuff.


----------



## mimi89

The thin love is literally half thinner than the love and it looks so weird on me. The cuff fits very snug and keeps digging into my skin. Neither option for me [emoji21]


----------



## BostonBlockhead

mimi89 said:


> The thin love is literally half thinner than the love and it looks so weird on me. The cuff fits very snug and keeps digging into my skin. Neither option for me [emoji21]



This is me too.  It's like Goldilocks and the classic bangle is "just right" for me.  LOL.


----------



## susanq

I would get the cuff. I think the thin bracelet looks great alone, but you can't tell it's a love bracelet because the motif is so small. If you want a piece for the love sentimental value then I would get the thin love.


----------



## rk4265

I had the same dilemma. Ended up getting the cuff and I’m so glad I did, IMO you can’t really see the love design on the thin. I enjoy taking the bracelet off easily. After a few wears I don’t even feel it anymore


----------



## Suzil

Hello Ladies and gents! I am getting close to getting my first Cartier piece: thin love with diamonds or classic cuff are my options. I don’t wear any of my jewelry pieces 24/7 and want to keep it that way. From your experience, would any of these 2 pieces I am considering work better to put on and take off every day?


----------



## guccilover21

It seems the cuff would be more suitable for you as you can take it on or off easily. The thin love will wear out eventually when taking it off over and over.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Definitely the cuff! I have the one with one diamond and it’s perfect. I was never a fan of the screws and of the potential of them getting damaged or lost. The cuff has the look of the original without any of the worries of the bracelet. I personally don’t like the thin alone, only stacked with another bracelet since it’s so thin. The cuff can stand alone.


----------



## Suzil

guccilover21 said:


> It seems the cuff would be more suitable for you as you can take it on or off easily. The thin love will wear out eventually when taking it off over and over.


 this is very true. I work out daily and I just can’t imagine leaving the bracelet on for that, so yeah... wearing it out from taking it off and putting on every day is my main concern and the reason I lean towards the cuff. Thank you for your input!


----------



## Suzil

nycmamaofone said:


> Definitely the cuff! I have the one with one diamond and it’s perfect. I was never a fan of the screws and of the potential of them getting damaged or lost. The cuff has the look of the original without any of the worries of the bracelet. I personally don’t like the thin alone, only stacked with another bracelet since it’s so thin. The cuff can stand alone.


I am eyeing the one diamond cuff! I just wish Cartier had more options of diamonds on the cuff. Maybe I will go for the cuff first and add the thin love one down the road. Thank you for your input!


----------



## redjellybean

I am debating on these two, I m the kind of person who has to take off all jewelry at bedtime . So cuff seems the right choice to me . I tried the cuff in the store , SA recommended size 17. It sits at my wrist , if I move it above wrist on the arm, when I turn my arm it won’t turn with the arm ..... a bit annoying . Any suggestions ? Thank you


----------



## Hatsoff1

redjellybean said:


> I am debating on these two, I m the kind of person who has to take off all jewelry at bedtime . So cuff seems the right choice to me . I tried the cuff in the store , SA recommended size 17. It sits at my wrist , if I move it above wrist on the arm, when I turn my arm it won’t turn with the arm ..... a bit annoying . Any suggestions ? Thank you



Do you mean that the opening gets caught on your arm?
I have the cuff in the same size and this happens only when i move it about 3 cm up from my wrist bone. I agree that would be annoying so now I only wear it at my wrist. I still have plenty of room to stack it with my JUC closer to my hand. The  cuff is not meant to be worn like a bangle in the way that the classic bracelet is. You could try sizing up but when I tried the larger  size, I felt like it would fall off my arm by twisting and half coming off so I opted for the 17 and 9 months in I'm very happy with it!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cuff!


----------



## Cogmarks

I have a size 17 cuff on my 16 cm wrist. I wear it close to my wrist, and it doesn’t bother me one bit. The cuff shouldn’t be loose like the bangle. I think people are unhappy with the cuff when they buy one too large, because the SA doesn’t show the customer how to put it on properly. You don’t put on a cuff by jamming the side of the wrist through the opening. Instead, place one end into the soft part of the inside of the wrist and pull it over the rest of the way. There are videos on YouTube for how to put on a cuff bracelet, but not one specifically for the Love. I think I need to make one myself with my Love cuff. I think they would fly out of the jewelry case if the SAs would show people how to easily put them on. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just for anyone looking, as I know this question gets asked occasionally!
The love cuff in size 17 is exactly the same size as a full bangle in size 16. My size 16 bangle is the old screw type so assuming the new one is the same size though 
My full bangle has been rhodium plated however hence the colour difference, but thought this might help a few people asking about sizing, stacking etc.


----------



## Tonimichelle




----------



## Tonimichelle




----------



## Suzil

MahoganyQT said:


> Cuff!


So far, I am definitely leaning towards the cuff!


----------



## Tinder

I have the cuff and I wear my all the time but also have the ease of taking off and on. I agree with others in that the cuff can be wore alone whereas the thin one looks better stacked. 
I have the cuff without diamond and wear mine alone with my watch. Love it!


----------



## louloumoo

Cuff if it’s going to be coming off often.
The thin has a hinge that came wear out if it’s taken off too much.
But I love how the thin looks with the classic size.

If you do ever consider a small love or even classic with the screw closure, you can still work out in them. I’ve heard of people putting a sweat wrist band over them in the gym to keep them protected and from moving around.
I work out 4-5 times a week and that’s what I’m planning to do when I get mine.


----------



## Suzil

Tinder said:


> I have the cuff and I wear my all the time but also have the ease of taking off and on. I agree with others in that the cuff can be wore alone whereas the thin one looks better stacked.
> I have the cuff without diamond and wear mine alone with my watch. Love it!


I am definitely leaning towards the cuff and adding a thin love down the road. Thank you for your input!


----------



## Suzil

louloumoo said:


> Cuff if it’s going to be coming off often.
> The thin has a hinge that came wear out if it’s taken off too much.
> But I love how the thin looks with the classic size.
> 
> If you do ever consider a small love or even classic with the screw closure, you can still work out in them. I’ve heard of people putting a sweat wrist band over them in the gym to keep them protected and from moving around.
> I work out 4-5 times a week and that’s what I’m planning to do when I get mine.


Hmmm... that’s interesting. I’ve never heard of the sweat wrist band before. Running over to do some research around it! Thank you for your input!


----------



## louloumoo

Suzil said:


> Hmmm... that’s interesting. I’ve never heard of the sweat wrist band before. Running over to do some research around it! Thank you for your input!



Yea, I never thought about that until ssomeone on here mentioned it! I’m heavily into fitness and even more so now while trying to lose weight. So besides doing weight training, I’m also doing a lot of cardio which makes any bracelet bounce around like crazy.
Sweat bands works like a charm.
Nike has some real cute ones in pastel and bright colors.
Also planning on wearing the band while cleaning or hiking to protect the bracelet.


----------



## Mali_

Hatsoff1 said:


> Do you mean that the opening gets caught on your arm?
> I have the cuff in the same size and this happens only when i move it about 3 cm up from my wrist bone. I agree that would be annoying so now I only wear it at my wrist. I still have plenty of room to stack it with my JUC closer to my hand. The  cuff is not meant to be worn like a bangle in the way that the classic bracelet is. You could try sizing up but when I tried the larger  size, I felt like it would fall off my arm by twisting and half coming off so I opted for the 17 and 9 months in I'm very happy with it!


What is the difference in size between your cuff and JUC? Thanks.


----------



## Mali_

Cogmarks said:


> I have a size 17 cuff on my 16 cm wrist. I wear it close to my wrist, and it doesn’t bother me one bit. The cuff shouldn’t be loose like the bangle. I think people are unhappy with the cuff when they buy one too large, because the SA doesn’t show the customer how to put it on properly. You don’t put on a cuff by jamming the side of the wrist through the opening. Instead, place one end into the soft part of the inside of the wrist and pull it over the rest of the way. There are videos on YouTube for how to put on a cuff bracelet, but not one specifically for the Love. I think I need to make one myself with my Love cuff. I think they would fly out of the jewelry case if the SAs would show people how to easily put them on. Good luck with your purchase.


That’s true; I posted that video on here. Can’t seem to find it though...


----------



## Cogmarks

Mali_ said:


> What is the difference in size between your cuff and JUC? Thanks.


My cuff is a 17, and the JUC that fits me is a 16. I don’t want the JUC moving around much worn with the cuff.


----------



## Suzil

louloumoo said:


> Yea, I never thought about that until ssomeone on here mentioned it! I’m heavily into fitness and even more so now while trying to lose weight. So besides doing weight training, I’m also doing a lot of cardio which makes any bracelet bounce around like crazy.
> Sweat bands works like a charm.
> Nike has some real cute ones in pastel and bright colors.
> Also planning on wearing the band while cleaning or hiking to protect the bracelet.


So, something like this?


----------



## Hatsoff1

Mali_ said:


> What is the difference in size between your cuff and JUC? Thanks.


My cuff is a size 17 and the JUC a 16.


----------



## louloumoo

Suzil said:


> So, something like this?



Yup! Those are the ones.
I’m sure you could fold a headband a couple times and use that too, but I just bought a couple of the wrist bands


----------



## Suzil

louloumoo said:


> Yup! Those are the ones.
> I’m sure you could fold a headband a couple times and use that too, but I just bought a couple of the wrist bands


What a good way to protect the bracelet!  And definitely something to weigh in to make the decision. Thank you for this info and best of luck in your fitness journey!


----------



## louloumoo

Suzil said:


> What a good way to protect the bracelet!  And definitely something to weigh in to make the decision. Thank you for this info and best of luck in your fitness journey!



Thank you! And good luck making your decision! Definitely try both options on, and also the full love (for fun lol).


----------



## louloumoo

Suzil said:


> What a good way to protect the bracelet!  And definitely something to weigh in to make the decision. Thank you for this info and best of luck in your fitness journey!



I just went to Cartier tonight to pick up my love bracelet.
I thought of you and tried on the cuff, in a size 17 and 18. If It was comfortable I wouldn’t mind getting it because I could get the 1 diamond one and still be in my budget.
Unfortunately it looked off on my wrist and the empty part got stuck a bunch on the side of my wrist. 
I think the cuff really depends on your wrist anatomy lol.
I also tried the thin love with six diamonds and will definitely be adding one to stack in the future.
I know you said the classic love wasn’t for you, but I’d still try it on and make up your mind then. I’m surprised how much I love it. 
I didn’t mentuon this earlier, but I work in construction as well as having my own business so I’m very hands on and do physical work constantly. I can’t wear a love on my dominant hand due to health risks at work, but it will always be on my left covered with a band.

Be sure to let us know what you pick! 
Xoxo


----------



## Suzil

louloumoo said:


> I just went to Cartier tonight to pick up my love bracelet.
> I thought of you and tried on the cuff, in a size 17 and 18. If It was comfortable I wouldn’t mind getting it because I could get the 1 diamond one and still be in my budget.
> Unfortunately it looked off on my wrist and the empty part got stuck a bunch on the side of my wrist.
> I think the cuff really depends on your wrist anatomy lol.
> I also tried the thin love with six diamonds and will definitely be adding one to stack in the future.
> I know you said the classic love wasn’t for you, but I’d still try it on and make up your mind then. I’m surprised how much I love it.
> I didn’t mentuon this earlier, but I work in construction as well as having my own business so I’m very hands on and do physical work constantly. I can’t wear a love on my dominant hand due to health risks at work, but it will always be on my left covered with a band.
> 
> Be sure to let us know what you pick!
> Xoxo


 You are so sweet! Thank you so much for posting this! It definitely gives me another perspective and will definitely try on all the options out there. I am still saving up for my very first Cartier, but I’ll provide an update as soon as the happy event happens!


----------



## Sunshinesaule

Which one would you pick? Pros/Cons of each?


----------



## ChanelFan29

I’m probably getting the cuff:
-I want to be able to take it off at night
-I don’t want to have to worry about it falling off
-It is a bit less costly


----------



## nycmamaofone

ChanelFan29 said:


> I’m probably getting the cuff:
> -I want to be able to take it off at night
> -I don’t want to have to worry about it falling off
> -It is a bit less costly



These were my reasons. Plus I got the diamond one and it was still cheaper than the plain bangle. 

I have zero regrets about the cuff. I so appreciate having the option of taking it off every day and I never have to constantly worry about screws or glue. Luxury items should not cause stress in my opinion.


----------



## ChanelFan29

nycmamaofone said:


> These were my reasons. Plus I got the diamond one and it was still cheaper than the plain bangle.
> 
> I have zero regrets about the cuff. I so appreciate having the option of taking it off every day and I never have to constantly worry about screws or glue. Luxury items should not cause stress in my opinion.



I agree about the worrying.  I don’t want to be concerned a $6,000+ bracelet will fall off, though I realize that is not the norm.

I’m glad to hear you could get the diamond one for less too, that is a plus.


----------



## guccilover21

Guys, does anyone worry about the cuff falling off or is it not possible? I’ve now started to think what if that falls off when you don’t notice?


----------



## Tonimichelle

guccilover21 said:


> Guys, does anyone worry about the cuff falling off or is it not possible? I’ve now started to think what if that falls off when you don’t notice?


If you get the right size cuff (so it’s not too big) there is no way it will fall off!


----------



## guccilover21

Tonimichelle said:


> If you get the right size cuff (so it’s not too big) there is no way it will fall off!


That’s very good to hear! Does it have to sit quite close to your wrist bone then to be the right fit?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I have both, sometimes I love being able to take one off and sometimes I find the cuff annoying that I didn't just got with a second bracelet. At first loved the cuff, but now I don't know.


----------



## Tonimichelle

guccilover21 said:


> That’s very good to hear! Does it have to sit quite close to your wrist bone then to be the right fit?


It has some movement. My wrist is approx 14.5cm at it’s widest part and my cuff is size 17 which allows for about 1.5 inches movement from my wrist bone. It’s actually exactly the same size as my full bracelet in size 16 (older style). 
I love both and both have advantages, but I still think the cuff is the most stress free. One solid piece, almost impossible to damage (other than the usual dings and scratches) and can’t fall off, the gap is too small! I purchased an older style bracelet so I wouldn’t be worrying about it falling off, I’m still checking screws though and buying preowned so I could get an older one with less screw issues (hopefully!) wasn’t without it’s worries!


----------



## nycmamaofone

guccilover21 said:


> Guys, does anyone worry about the cuff falling off or is it not possible? I’ve now started to think what if that falls off when you don’t notice?



I’ve worn mine every day for over a year and it has never fallen off on its own.


----------



## Sunshinesaule

How often do you check the screws on your bracelet? Has it ever fallen off? I'm still back and forth between the bracelet and the cuff and I'm leaning more towards the bracelet, but I don't want to be paranoid about the screws.


----------



## Makenna

Sunshinesaule said:


> How often do you check the screws on your bracelet? Has it ever fallen off? I'm still back and forth between the bracelet and the cuff and I'm leaning more towards the bracelet, but I don't want to be paranoid about the screws.


I almost never check my screws.  I stack my Love with a thin Love and a JUC and it has never fallen off, no loctite either.


----------



## Sunshinesaule

Makenna said:


> I almost never check my screws.  I stack my Love with a thin Love and a JUC and it has never fallen off, no loctite either.


That's good to hear  what is loctite? does it prevent the screws from ever coming out?


----------



## cissy54

The love bracelet is probably the most substantial among its peers. I think the traditional one has the perfect amount of gold (compared to the small version), but the cuff version has a much better price point! 

Heard lots of horror stories about the Broken screw on the traditional one. Any complaints about the cuff? Could it come off your wrist? Getting very nervous about losing it while I’m out...

Thanks!


----------



## lovecartier

You'd have to have a pretty badly oversized cuff to lose it that easily. It's sort of hard to take on and off when fitted right. I would hands down go for the classic.


----------



## BrandSnob

Classic. Not a fan of the cuff


----------



## avcbob

Classic for sure.  You'll forget you're wearing it in a short time. The screw issue is easily solved by using a little LocTite.


----------



## americanroyal89

Definitely the full classic. Honestly I haven’t heard recent horror stories about the classic. I bought mine a year and a half ago fully prepared to be cautious about the screws and ready to add loctite if needed. But nope. Not necessary. My screws haven’t budged. Same with my brother’s.


----------



## cissy54

lovecartier said:


> You'd have to have a pretty badly oversized cuff to lose it that easily. It's sort of hard to take on and off when fitted right. I would hands down go for the classic.


 Thank you! Yeah the size, needs to be correctly measured when I have a chance to visit the store


----------



## cissy54

americanroyal89 said:


> Definitely the full classic. Honestly I haven’t heard recent horror stories about the classic. I bought mine a year and a half ago fully prepared to be cautious about the screws and ready to add loctite if needed. But nope. Not necessary. My screws haven’t budged. Same with my brother’s.


That is very good to know. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cissy54

avcbob said:


> Classic for sure.  You'll forget you're wearing it in a short time. The screw issue is easily solved by using a little LocTite.


Thank you! Though I have to confess the idea of using loctite on a golf bracelet still worries me.


----------



## CocoHunny

Classic. I wear 4 LOVES with loctite as I am physically active. No issues.


----------



## cissy54

CocoHunny said:


> Classic. I wear 4 LOVES with loctite as I am physically active. No issues.



 Amazing! Is there a right way to use loctite with the bracelet? I’m very curious...


----------



## avcbob

My Loctite method is to dip the end of a toothpick in the liquid and touch the to the thread to apply just enough to wet the thread then tighten. I also use a larger screwdriver to apply a little more torque. I don’t know if this is right or wrong, but it works for me.


----------



## seikow

Classic no regret


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m very happy with my cuff. I don’t like the idea of something screwed on with glue onto my wrist.


----------



## cissy54

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m very happy with my cuff. I don’t like the idea of something screwed on with glue onto my wrist.


Definitely more flexibility around the cuff. Like how easy it is to put on/take off. Size-wise, did you have to size up for the cuff? Thanks!


----------



## sunshinesmilee

I love my cuff - I like the option to remove at any time with ease.


----------



## JOJA

I have both ~ my opinion is the cuff.  Maybe it's a faze but having something on that I can't easily take off bothers me these days.  If I could easily sell my full bracelet I would and get another cuff.


----------



## cissy54

JOJA said:


> I have both ~ my opinion is the cuff.  Maybe it's a faze but having something on that I can't easily take off bothers me these days.  If I could easily sell my full bracelet I would and get another cuff.


Thanks for sharing! I’m with you, re convenience. In terms of size, did you get both in the same size? (I heard stories of people sizing up for the cuff) COVID makes it really hard to go in store and try them on...


----------



## JOJA

cissy54 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I’m with you, re convenience. In terms of size, did you get both in the same size? (I heard stories of people sizing up for the cuff) COVID makes it really hard to go in store and try them on...



I have a size 16 full bracelet and a size 17 cuff.  Oddly, they are almost identical in size even though they aren't the same numerical size.


----------



## nadiap

Cuff for sure!  Lots of positives - cheaper and easily removable any time (before cleaning, exercise, sleep, if you want to quickly swap your jewlery for a different look, security/safety, etc).

Someone on Youtube made this experiment - she bought a very cheap fashion bracelet with a similar fit to the full Love bracelet and tried wearing it for a week.  After several days she was going crazy wanting to take it off.  You might want to do something similar before making a final decision.  

Also, if you live in a climate with hot and humid weather - your wrist area might get a bit swollen sometimes - full bracelet becomes uncomfortable for many. You might even not to wear any bracelets at times.


----------



## Venessa84

Another lover of the cuff love. I‘m like others who couldn’t imagine not being able to take it on and off when needed. My SA also discouraged me from getting the classic. I‘ve had no issues with the cuff and love the way it looks.


----------



## cissy54

nadiap said:


> Cuff for sure!  Lots of positives - cheaper and easily removable any time (before cleaning, exercise, sleep, if you want to quickly swap your jewlery for a different look, security/safety, etc).
> 
> Someone on Youtube made this experiment - she bought a very cheap fashion bracelet with a similar fit to the full Love bracelet and tried wearing it for a week.  After several days she was going crazy wanting to take it off.  You might want to do something similar before making a final decision.
> 
> Also, if you live in a climate with hot and humid weather - your wrist area might get a bit swollen sometimes - full bracelet becomes uncomfortable for many. You might even not to wear any bracelets at times.


Ah thank you thank you thank you! I’m going to do the little experiment given how heavy this bracelet is how much heat and humidity there is in the place I live... Searching on YouTube now!


----------



## Graw

I prefer the cuff.  I don’t want to shower or sleep with jewelry.  I like the freedom it provides.  I had initial concerns about the cuff coming off, but it is an oval around your wrist, it won’t slip off with water, lotion or oils.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Another vote for the cuff. Just more mind clean imo as can take it off whenever for whatever reason and no stress about the screws. I know the locktite solution works but it just seems like unnecessary hassle to me. Plus you can put the savings from buying the cuff instead of the full bracelet towards another piece of bling!


----------



## fourcutepups

I am a fan of the cuff.  If you get the proper size it will not fall off by itself.  When I first got it, I removed it each night before going to bed.  Fast-forward to today and now I wear two cuffs 24/7.  In fact my arm feels strange if they're not there.  But I am still so glad that I can easily remove them if necessary.

Also, the traditional and the cuff have a slightly different shape.  In my case, the cuff happened to fit the shape/contour of my wrist perfectly, like it was custom made for me. So, it is a good idea to go in and try both on if possible.


----------



## tosh

Cuff!  I have one and I love it.


----------



## euro-luxe

Classic most definitely. Eternally timeless & fabulous. The charm will never end...

- EURO-LUXE-


----------



## ZuriCoquette

I've had the classic for twenty two years (my husband bought it the week they arrived in London as they were an invention by the New York store when Cartier was still owned by the family and the stores were more separate as owned by cousins). It becomes a part of you and you forget you have it on. When I had long hair sometimes the screw would get caught when I washed it but only very occasionally. Other than that no problems at all. They know about it at airports and I have only taken it off for hospital operations. Enjoy whatever you buy.


----------



## cissy54

ZuriCoquette said:


> I've had the classic for twenty two years (my husband bought it the week they arrived in London as they were an invention by the New York store when Cartier was still owned by the family and the stores were more separate as owned by cousins). It becomes a part of you and you forget you have it on. When I had long hair sometimes the screw would get caught when I washed it but only very occasionally. Other than that no problems at all. They know about it at airports and I have only taken it off for hospital operations. Enjoy whatever you buy.


22 years is amazing! I wonder how much it cost you then... (lol). The SA just told me prices could go up soon


----------



## cissy54

So I went in yesterday and tried on the classic, cuff and small bracelet. TBH they all look good, and stack very well with my VCA bracelet.

I was shocked to  hear that sizing for classic and cuff is the same, as opposed to what I’ve heard (sizing up for the cuff).

 If I have to get one I think I’m leaning toward the cuff (After all, the price point)... now I just need to see the Hermès CDC and how it stacks with my VCA


----------



## JLFTD

I had the cuff and sold it. I stacked it with a traditional love for about 6 years. I didn’t like how they worked together on my wrist. However if you are only planning on wearing one and the cuff works better for your lifestyle then go for that one. It never fell off for me.


----------



## cissy54

JLFTD said:


> I had the cuff and sold it. I stacked it with a traditional love for about 6 years. I didn’t like how they worked together on my wrist. However if you are only planning on wearing one and the cuff works better for your lifestyle then go for that one. It never fell off for me.


Thanks for sharing! It must be hard for others to tell that you have a cuff and a classic, lol. Almost looks identical at most angle.


----------



## JLFTD

cissy54 said:


> Thanks for sharing! It must be hard for others to tell that you have a cuff and a classic, lol. Almost looks identical at most angle.



It definitely did! Loved the look just didn’t love the cuff as much for me. The love collection will always have my heart. It’s gorgeous, timeless and classic no matter your piece. ❤️


----------



## animal 1

Another vote for the cuff. I love being able to take it off as needed, and have never ever regretted the decision! In fact I’m looking at getting a second cuff soon...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cuff! I have two and haven’t regretted choosing them over the full bracelet versions at all. I love the flexibility of being able to take them on and off when I want. Plus, you still get all the look of the full Love but at a much better price point!


----------



## luxforme

Onebagtoomany said:


> Cuff! I have two and haven’t regretted choosing them over the full bracelet versions at all. I love the flexibility of being able to take them on and off when I want. Plus, you still get all the look of the full Love but at a much better price point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776336



they look great on you! I was curious if it would be a fit issue if weight loss happens, would the cuff fall off vs the regular would just slide around?


----------



## showgratitude

Cuff!  I like that I can take it on and off easily when I want to.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

luxforme said:


> they look great on you! I was curious if it would be a fit issue if weight loss happens, would the cuff fall off vs the regular would just slide around?



Thank you! The cuff definitely shouldn’t fall off, the opening is very narrow and you have to loop it on to your wrist in such a way to get it on that I can’t imagine it falling off. I guess if you lost a dramatic amount of weight then it could be at risk of being too loose.


----------



## scheurin

The thing is that the cuff does not have that may options.

Another question here: Do cuff and regular have the same sizing in order to stack them? I feel that this is of particular importance as they should not come above each other .... happend to me on two regulars of the exact same size which obviously can damage the rims.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

scheurin said:


> The thing is that the cuff does not have that may options.
> 
> Another question here: Do cuff and regular have the same sizing in order to stack them? I feel that this is of particular importance as they should not come above each other .... happend to me on two regulars of the exact same size which obviously can damage the rims.



I’ve never owned the regular but if stacking cuff with regular I heard that you should choose the regular in a size smaller than the cuff as the cuff comes up smaller. Both my cuffs are a size 18 so if I wanted to add a regular I would need a 17.


----------



## Venessa84

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’ve never owned the regular but if stacking cuff with regular I heard that you should choose the regular in a size smaller than the cuff as the cuff comes up smaller. Both my cuffs are a size 18 so if I wanted to add a regular I would need a 17.



My SA said the same as the above and I wear the same as you!


----------



## scheurin

Cannot believe that. First the regulars need to come larger than standard bracelets by 1 to 1.5 (cm). This would mean the cuffs should even be larger again? Does not make sense to me. Second, if they are of different sizes they definitely will come across each other resulting in massive scratching.


----------



## NY2LA

scheurin said:


> Cannot believe that. First the regulars need to come larger than standard bracelets by 1 to 1.5 (cm). This would mean the cuffs should even be larger again? Does not make sense to me. Second, if they are of different sizes they definitely will come across each other resulting in massive scratching.


No, it’s true. The cuff is tighter. I wear an 18 in the bangle and when I tried on the cuff, I needed a 19. The 18 would not fit, it was far too tight.

someone did a comparison and stacked the cuff on top of a regular bangle and it indeed showed that the cuff needed a size up. Unfortunately, I can’t remember which thread it was in. A 19 cuff matches an 18 bangle, they will not cross over.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

scheurin said:


> Cannot believe that. First the regulars need to come larger than standard bracelets by 1 to 1.5 (cm). This would mean the cuffs should even be larger again? Does not make sense to me. Second, if they are of different sizes they definitely will come across each other resulting in massive scratching.



I believe that is what the SAs recommend,
as I said I can’t speak from personal experience. Remember that they effectively wouldn’t be of different sizes as the cuff comes up small, so in the example I gave a size 18 cuff would have the same fit as a size 17 full bracelet. I’m sure someone who owns both will be able to comment on the fit


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NY2LA said:


> No, it’s true. The cuff is tighter. I wear an 18 in the bangle and when I tried on the cuff, I needed a 19. The 18 would not fit, it was far too tight.
> 
> someone did a comparison and stacked the cuff on top of a regular bangle and it indeed showed that the cuff needed a size up. Unfortunately, I can’t remember which thread it was in. A 19 cuff matches an 18 bangle, they will not cross over.



This is what I always understood too.


----------



## scheurin

I'll be at a Cartier tomorrow and will check in person. Kinda interesting


----------



## Onebagtoomany

scheurin said:


> I'll be at a Cartier tomorrow and will check in person. Kinda interesting



Pleass report back, it would be good to know officially either way! My dream is to add a thin Love with diamonds (literally a dream sadly!), if my guess is correct I would need a 17 to be able to stack it with my size 18 cuffs.


----------



## NY2LA

scheurin said:


> I'll be at a Cartier tomorrow and will check in person. Kinda interesting





Onebagtoomany said:


> Pleass report back, it would be good to know officially either way! My dream is to add a thin Love with diamonds (literally a dream sadly!), if my guess is correct I would need a 17 to be able to stack it with my size 18 cuffs.


Here you go. Post #541:




__





						Cartier Love CUFF Discussion thread - questions*advice*pics welcome
					

I love the comments in TPF for advice so I just wanted to share my story. A couple of weeks ago It was my birthday so I took the day off to walk around midtown. I went to Saks first then the Cartier NYC store (only a 1-2 blocks apart) to try on YG plain cuff and the YG with 1 diamond cuff ...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## scheurin

Put that on my list. Hope I'll think about my list tomorrow 

My fear is that they ARE sized differently but that's needed because of mounting / unmounting or whatever other reason. This would be a no-go as they need to be the same actual size on your arm. Different actual sizes are a nightmare wearing and will ruin the bracelets - confirmed by Cartier.


----------



## NY2LA

scheurin said:


> Put that on my list. Hope I'll think about my list tomorrow
> 
> My fear is that they ARE sized differently but that's needed because of mounting / unmounting or whatever other reason. This would be a no-go as they need to be the same actual size on your arm. Different actual sizes are a nightmare wearing and will ruin the bracelets - confirmed by Cartier.


I know that when I had them both on at the boutique, they were flush, but I haven’t had it on since (still trying to decide if I want yellow or pink gold). Looking forward to your report!


----------



## scheurin

Good point NY2LA, thank you.


----------



## fourcutepups

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’ve never owned the regular but if stacking cuff with regular I heard that you should choose the regular in a size smaller than the cuff as the cuff comes up smaller. Both my cuffs are a size 18 so if I wanted to add a regular I would need a 17.



I have also been told this same info by multiple SA's in different boutiques.  Both my cuffs are also size 18 and when I was in the store, I tried on both cuff + bangle on together to check.  I indeed would need a size 17 bangle to stack with a size 18 cuff.  Now I wish I would have taken a photo to show!


----------



## scheurin

Weird, isn't it? I have a list of sizes with Van's, DC, Emerica and Converse which are different at each brand but we are speaking about Cartier alone.


----------



## nadiap

Onebagtoomany said:


> Cuff! I have two and haven’t regretted choosing them over the full bracelet versions at all. I love the flexibility of being able to take them on and off when I want. Plus, you still get all the look of the full Love but at a much better price point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776336


Beautiful stack.  Which brand is the woven bracelet?  I love its look.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

nadiap said:


> Beautiful stack.  Which brand is the woven bracelet?  I love its look.



Thank you!  It’s by Fope, an Italian brand. The line is Flex’it Prima. I love that it is stretchy and rolls over the hand on to the wrist!


----------



## nadiap

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you!  It’s by Fope, an Italian brand. The line is Flex’it Prima. I love that it is stretchy and rolls over the hand on to the wrist!


Thanks, I'll need to check it out - never heard of it here in Canada.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

nadiap said:


> Thanks, I'll need to check it out - never heard of it here in Canada.



Definitely check it out! I had heard of it before but didn’t start looking into buying a piece until recently and now I am hooked and want more! Their designs are very elegant and absolutely beautiful quality. I really want a white gold bracelet now to stack with my yellow gold but can’t decide which design I like best.


----------



## scheurin

Okay .... here we go. First my sales rep - she is a real goldsmith wondered about the different sizes and she normally recommends the same for both. She showed me a cuff and a bracelet of the same size which are similar. However the clue is that the regular is more round shaped than the cuff. Latter needing the more oval form to be able to put it on and on the other hand not to lose it. As we had so much more to discuss - for more than 2 hours - so I just noted what she said without further thinking trough.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

My opinion on the cuff vs regular debate is that it depends very much on what kind of jewellery wearer you are - I like to change up my bracelets all the time or not wear a bracelet sometimes etc. So not being able to take the bracelet off easily would drive me insane. I don’t like to sleep shower or exercise in jewellery!

If you’re happy to leave it on all the time and only remove it once in a while (super rarely) - then the classic will work for you. If you’re more like me - the cuff is a better proposition.


----------



## ChanelFan29

I've had my cuff for a little over a year.  I even added a second one for a big birthday last summer.  For the second bracelet, I debated between the Cuff, small JUC and also the small LOVE bracelet.  I even went to the store to try them on, unfortunately I live 4-5 hours away.  I liked the look of the two cuffs together the best. 

I have no regrets on the cuff purchases.  I love being able to take them off for exercise or cleaning.


----------



## nycmamaofone

ChanelFan29 said:


> I've had my cuff for a little over a year.  I even added a second one for a big birthday last summer.  For the second bracelet, I debated between the Cuff, small JUC and also the small LOVE bracelet.  I even went to the store to try them on, unfortunately I live 4-5 hours away.  I liked the look of the two cuffs together the best.
> 
> I have no regrets on the cuff purchases.  I love being able to take them off for exercise or cleaning.



Which two do you have? I’m curious if you got two of the same or mixed metals.


----------



## ChanelFan29

I ended up with two cuffs in yellow, but I considered the rose gold too.


----------



## cissy54

Thanks to everyone who has weighed in！As an update, I eventually got the cuff for its convenience. I even got an Hermès CDC in rose gold at one point, but didn’t like how easy it could get scratches around the lock. 
I’m very happy with my cuff ：）


----------



## umamanikam

cissy54 said:


> Thanks to everyone who has weighed in！As an update, I eventually got the cuff for its convenience. I even got an Hermès CDC in rose gold at one point, but didn’t like how easy it could get scratches around the lock.
> I’m very happy with my cuff ：）
> 
> View attachment 4796285


It looks lovely on you .Did you get it in rose gold as I too am debating between the cuff in rose gold of Cartier and CDC of Hermes .Which one is lighter and subtle .Thanks .wear in good  health .


----------



## scheurin

Having the same - the reguar though. With this one you cannot go wrong.

However it *will* scratch over time.


----------



## cissy54

umamanikam said:


> It looks lovely on you .Did you get it in rose gold as I too am debating between the cuff in rose gold of Cartier and CDC of Hermes .Which one is lighter and subtle .Thanks .wear in good  health .


 
Hey- I got the rose gold cuff in 16. The Hermès CDC I returned was also in rose gold, SH. I’d say Cartier definitely feels more substantial. Call me cheap but I feel I’m getting a more classic look and more gold for the amount of $ paid. 
Here’s a pic I took before sending it back.


----------



## NY2LA

cissy54 said:


> Hey- I got the rose gold cuff in 16. The Hermès CDC I returned was also in rose gold, SH. I’d say Cartier definitely feels more substantial. Call me cheap but I feel I’m getting a more classic look and more gold for the amount of $ paid.
> Here’s a pic I took before sending it back.
> 
> View attachment 4796416


I love the Bulgari. Does the charm pretty much stay put or does it move around?


----------



## umamanikam

cissy54 said:


> Hey- I got the rose gold cuff in 16. The Hermès CDC I returned was also in rose gold, SH. I’d say Cartier definitely feels more substantial. Call me cheap but I feel I’m getting a more classic look and more gold for the amount of $ paid.
> Here’s a pic I took before sending it back.
> 
> View attachment 4796416


Which is more pink ... cartier or Hermes


----------



## cissy54

umamanikam said:


> Which is more pink ... cartier or Hermes


 They are about the same!


----------



## cissy54

NY2LA said:


> I love the Bulgari. Does the charm pretty much stay put or does it move around?


It moves around A LOT! The single motif VCA is probably more stable.


----------



## NY2LA

cissy54 said:


> It moves around A LOT! The single motif VCA is probably more stable.


Thank you, this is great to know


----------



## scheurin

May I chime in for a question? How do these tiny bracelets behave with a Love? Do they go under and over it or do they tend to stay away bravely. Would it be advised to chose different sizes to prevent such inaproppriate behaviour?


----------



## cissy54

scheurin said:


> May I chime in for a question? How do these tiny bracelets behave with a Love? Do they go under and over it or do they tend to stay away bravely. Would it be advised to chose different sizes to prevent such inaproppriate behaviour?



I only have chain bracelets which are more flexible than solid gold bangles. So I’d put my Bvlgari at the end of the stack to avoid any tangling. But that’s just my two cents. 
I’d be curious to hear from folks with multiple bangles!


----------



## Ddk5004

cissy54 said:


> Thanks to everyone who has weighed in！As an update, I eventually got the cuff for its convenience. I even got an Hermès CDC in rose gold at one point, but didn’t like how easy it could get scratches around the lock.
> I’m very happy with my cuff ：）
> 
> View attachment 4796285


It’s a beautiful tone on you. Question... does the shape change easily as you take it off and put it back on?


----------



## cissy54

Ddk5004 said:


> It’s a beautiful tone on you. Question... does the shape change easily as you take it off and put it back on?



No, it doesn’t. It’s pretty solid compared to other bangles (e.g Tiffany T wire). It takes some learning to know the best angle to put it on but once you get it, it’s a very smooth experience!


----------



## keodi

NY2LA said:


> No, it’s true. The cuff is tighter. *I wear an 18 in the bangle and when I tried on the cuff, I needed a 19. The 18 would not fit, it was far too tight.*
> 
> someone did a comparison and stacked the cuff on top of a regular bangle and it indeed showed that the cuff needed a size up. Unfortunately, I can’t remember which thread it was in. A 19 cuff matches an 18 bangle, they will not cross over.


This was my experience when I tried both in store.


----------



## dove221

Give me your honest thoughts! Pros versus cons. I want to hear them all, please! Btw I have a small JUC- debated if stacked how that would look with the small bracelet vs cuff vs regular...so confused!


----------



## Yodabest

dove221 said:


> Give me your honest thoughts! Pros versus cons. I want to hear them all, please!



I have the regular love bangle. When I first became interested in getting it, I wasn’t sure if I'd be comfortable wearing a bracelet 24/7 and considered if the cuff would be a better fit. I tried it at the boutique and immediately felt that if I was to get the love bracelet, it would have to be the full one. The cuff just didn’t feel special enough with the opening on bottom. I’ve been wearing it nearly 3 years now and love it so much. It’s extremely comfortable and I don’t even feel it most of the time (I also wear a thin stacked 24/7)

I think there are people who like the cuff but there are so many on this board who are surprised by how comfortable the full love is and how easy it is to wear. Not sure if this answered pros and cons, but just thought I’d share my thoughts anyway. The regular love obviously gets my vote!


----------



## Ddk5004

cissy54 said:


> Definitely more flexibility around the cuff. Like how easy it is to put on/take off. Size-wise, did you have to size up for the cuff? Thanks!


I sized up for my cuff. 16 bangle but 17 in cuff!


----------



## XCCX

PC1984 said:


> I have the regular love bangle. When I first became interested in getting it, I wasn’t sure if I'd be comfortable wearing a bracelet 24/7 and considered if the cuff would be a better fit. I tried it at the boutique and immediately felt that if I was to get the love bracelet, it would have to be the full one. The cuff just didn’t feel special enough with the opening on bottom. I’ve been wearing it nearly 3 years now and love it so much. It’s extremely comfortable and I don’t even feel it most of the time (I also wear a thin stacked 24/7)
> 
> I think there are people who like the cuff but there are so many on this board who are surprised by how comfortable the full love is and how easy it is to wear. Not sure if this answered pros and cons, but just thought I’d share my thoughts anyway. The regular love obviously gets my vote!


I agree! And want to add that I owned and wore the cuff for 3 years before I switched to the full bracelet, now I wear atleast 2 stacked with 0 issues and will never go back! LOVE them so much!


----------



## Caz71

JOJA said:


> I have a size 16 full bracelet and a size 17 cuff.  Oddly, they are almost identical in size even though they aren't the same numerical size.


Good to know thanks.


----------



## XCCX

surfergirljen said:


> Does anyone ever get the bangle in a big enough size to slip on and off at night?  Is that even possible?


I was going through the thread and I just saw your post, my bracelets can be slipped on/off and I LOVE that.. SO convenient  but I don’t take them off daily .. I wear them 24/7 most of the time unless I want to change up the stack!


----------



## lolakitten

On the topic of the cuff being smaller...
Does anyone wear a full love in one size and a cuff in the same numerical size? Any overlap issues?
I’m in between sizes, have a 17 love but it goes up my arm quite a bit. If I got a 17 cuff (with the intention of it fitting closer/tighter) do you think wearing them together would cause issues?


----------



## Sej23

Has anyone here regretted getting a cuff? Or had a bracelet and decided a cuff was better for your lifestyle and/or aesthetics? I love the look of the bracelet but don’t think I want it locked on me every day all day so I’m seriously considering the cuff but am worried I’ll regret not going for the bracelet. How have others handled this?


----------



## Violet Bleu

lolakitten said:


> On the topic of the cuff being smaller...
> Does anyone wear a full love in one size and a cuff in the same numerical size? Any overlap issues?
> I’m in between sizes, have a 17 love but it goes up my arm quite a bit. If I got a 17 cuff (with the intention of it fitting closer/tighter) do you think wearing them together would cause issues?


I did this with a 16 Love and a 16 cuff. The bangle went over the cuff all the time and scratched it up extensively. I would not recommend this unless you don’t mind scratches.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Sej23 said:


> Has anyone here regretted getting a cuff? Or had a bracelet and decided a cuff was better for your lifestyle and/or aesthetics? I love the look of the bracelet but don’t think I want it locked on me every day all day so I’m seriously considering the cuff but am worried I’ll regret not going for the bracelet. How have others handled this?


I had a cuff for many years. I wouldn’t say I regretted it. It served its purpose. But once I got my Rainbow, it became obsolete. I found myself wearing it less and less and lost interest altogether.


----------



## lolakitten

Violet Bleu said:


> I did this with a 16 Love and a 16 cuff. The bangle went over the cuff all the time and scratched it up extensively. I would not recommend this unless you don’t mind scratches.


Thanks for the warning!!! I won’t be doing that.


----------



## lv in yyc

I’m interested in getting a cuff or regular love bracelet (still deciding) to be able to stack with thin diamond juc. I’ve 15cm wrist and 16cm thin juc. Any advice on sizing for cuff and regular love?

From the comments, it seems like I should get 17cm regular or 18cm cuff? I’m just curious how an 18cm cuff would look on 15cm wrist. For reference, I like my bracelets looser not fitted. I do not have a boutique in my city so have to order online.


----------



## ChanelFan29

I have two cuffs and a small JUC.  My cuffs are 19 and JUC is 18.  My wrist is 17.


----------



## lv in yyc

ChanelFan29 said:


> I have two cuffs and a small JUC.  My cuffs are 19 and JUC is 18.  My wrist is 17.


Thanks so much, this is really helpful.


----------



## Chaton

Violet Bleu said:


> I had a cuff for many years. I wouldn’t say I regretted it. It served its purpose. But once I got my Rainbow, it became obsolete. I found myself wearing it less and less and lost interest altogether.



That is similar to how I feel after purchasing the classic,  having purchased the small Love first.  I, too, lost interest in my small Love and currently don’t wear it anymore, not even stacked with the classic.

Here’s my order of preference:
1.  Classic Love
2.  Cuff
3.  Small Love




lv in yyc said:


> I’m interested in getting a cuff or regular love bracelet (still deciding) to be able to stack with thin diamond juc. I’ve 15cm wrist and 16cm thin juc. Any advice on sizing for cuff and regular love?
> 
> From the comments, it seems like I should get 17cm regular or 18cm cuff? I’m just curious how an 18cm cuff would look on 15cm wrist. For reference, I like my bracelets looser not fitted. I do not have a boutique in my city so have to order online.



In following the thread’s subject title, as you can see, I prefer the full classic bracelet over the cuff. 

However, for people who need/want to take it off for whatever reason, then I would say go for the cuff because it has the same presence and aesthetics of the classic but at a lower price point along with the flexibility of taking it off.

My only fear would be that this flexibility may be a “con” for the cuff for those who could have chosen the classic because the flexibility creates the opportunity for the wearer to take it off more often; thus, wearing it less.  Whereas, the classic is more permanent; thus, the wearer gets more wear from it on a daily basis.

As for sizing, I wrote this on another thread:

From my understanding and reading on this forum, the cuff should be one size up (+1) from the Love sizing and not the same size as the Love.

Therefore, based on your wrist size of 15 cm, I would go with a size 17 in the classic and size 18 in the cuff.  These sizes will allow you the loose fit that you prefer.


----------



## lv in yyc

Chaton said:


> That is similar to how I feel after purchasing the classic,  having purchased the small Love first.  I, too, lost interest in my small Love and currently don’t wear it anymore, not even stacked with the classic.
> 
> Here’s my order of preference:
> 1.  Classic Love
> 2.  Cuff
> 3.  Small Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In following the thread’s subject title, as you can see, I prefer the full classic bracelet over the cuff.
> 
> However, for people who need/want to take it off for whatever reason, then I would say go for the cuff because it has the same presence and aesthetics of the classic but at a lower price point along with the flexibility of taking it off.
> 
> My only fear would be that this flexibility may be a “con” for the cuff for those who could have chosen the classic because the flexibility creates the opportunity for the wearer to take it off more often; thus, wearing it less.  Whereas, the classic is more permanent; thus, the wearer gets more wear from it on a daily basis.
> 
> As for sizing, I wrote this on another thread:
> 
> From my understanding and reading on this forum, the cuff should be one size up (+1) from the Love sizing and not the same size as the Love.
> 
> Therefore, based on your wrist size of 15 cm, I would go with a size 17 in the classic and size 18 in the cuff.  These sizes will allow you the loose fit that you prefer.


Thanks so much, I think I’m leaning towards a cuff now. The idea to be able to take it off when needed is very appealing. I’ve a VCA signature perleé and like being able to take it off during exercise etc


----------



## showgratitude

I have the cuff and I love that I can take it off easily whenever I want to.  I don't sleep with my jewelry---so while it is nice too, I cannot have the love bracelet.  It just doesn't suit my lifestyle.  For anyone considering the love bracelet, maybe you can try wearing a regular bracelet for a week first 24/7 to see how you truly feel about this?


----------



## Violet Bleu

lv in yyc said:


> I’m interested in getting a cuff or regular love bracelet (still deciding) to be able to stack with thin diamond juc. I’ve 15cm wrist and 16cm thin juc. Any advice on sizing for cuff and regular love?
> 
> From the comments, it seems like I should get 17cm regular or 18cm cuff? I’m just curious how an 18cm cuff would look on 15cm wrist. For reference, I like my bracelets looser not fitted. I do not have a boutique in my city so have to order online.


If you want them to stack perfectly, you need a 17 in the bangle or an 18 in the cuff as @Chaton said above.


----------



## kadejames

I love the bracelet better than the cuff ! Cartier is just so fabulous


----------



## beansbags

Cuff gal here. I like having the optionality of taking my jewelry off at night, which I do every night! Holding out for thin diamond juc in wg. Will they ever make...? Second @kadejames Cartier is so fab!


----------



## W1shful

I have the small love in a size 17 and recently tried on cuff in size 18 but it overlapped slightly with my small. The 17 cuff was too tight. Even tried on the small juc in size 16 and that overlaps slightly too. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Swtshan7

Last month I went it for the yellow gold cuff. The size had to be special ordered and I was finally able to go in and pick it up today! Also got the trinity cord bracelet and a few weeks ago small juc ring (not pictured). Love my experience with the SA and Cartier and so excited to finally have my dream piece of jewelry. I picked the cuff for my lifestyle so I can pop it off when needed or leave it on when I’d like.


----------



## XCCX

Swtshan7 said:


> Last month I went it for the yellow gold cuff. The size had to be special ordered and I was finally able to go in and pick it up today! Also got the trinity cord bracelet and a few weeks ago small juc ring (not pictured). Love my experience with the SA and Cartier and so excited to finally have my dream piece of jewelry. I picked the cuff for my lifestyle so I can pop it off when needed or leave it on when I’d like.


Congratulations! Looks beautiful and I love your stack!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Swtshan7 said:


> Last month I went it for the yellow gold cuff. The size had to be special ordered and I was finally able to go in and pick it up today! Also got the trinity cord bracelet and a few weeks ago small juc ring (not pictured). Love my experience with the SA and Cartier and so excited to finally have my dream piece of jewelry. I picked the cuff for my lifestyle so I can pop it off when needed or leave it on when I’d like.


Looks beautiful, nice, and shiny!


----------



## DrDior

Swtshan7 said:


> Last month I went it for the yellow gold cuff. The size had to be special ordered and I was finally able to go in and pick it up today! Also got the trinity cord bracelet and a few weeks ago small juc ring (not pictured). Love my experience with the SA and Cartier and so excited to finally have my dream piece of jewelry. I picked the cuff for my lifestyle so I can pop it off when needed or leave it on when I’d like.



Looks lovely with the red cord. Hmmm .. I may have to get a trinity cord bracelet.


----------



## Swtshan7

DrDior said:


> Looks lovely with the red cord. Hmmm .. I may have to get a trinity cord bracelet.


Thank you! I wasn’t going to get it at first but my SA had one with her rose gold Love and it was so pretty!


----------



## nadiap

Swtshan7 said:


> Last month I went it for the yellow gold cuff. The size had to be special ordered and I was finally able to go in and pick it up today! Also got the trinity cord bracelet and a few weeks ago small juc ring (not pictured). Love my experience with the SA and Cartier and so excited to finally have my dream piece of jewelry. I picked the cuff for my lifestyle so I can pop it off when needed or leave it on when I’d like.


Looks great on you!


----------



## janeeta

I've had a cuff since 2014 and still love it. I can't stand anything on my wrist for extended periods of time so when I come home, the jewelry comes off. Cuffs are perfect and I don't see a difference in looks at all. It's the best of both worlds, the luxury of love bracelets with the comfort of not having something on your wrist at all times.


----------



## CoCoBelle

janeetai said:


> I've had a cuff since 2014 and still love it. I can't stand anything on my wrist for extended periods of time so when I come home, the jewelry comes off. Cuffs are perfect and I don't see a difference in looks at all. It's the best of both worlds, the luxury of love bracelets with the comfort of not having something on your wrist at all times.


Agree! Cuff girl here, now shopping for my 2nd cuff. TBH, I don’t take my cuff off daily, but I like knowing that I could if I wanted to.


----------



## KittyKat65

I have been weighing my options for a long time and finally decided to get the cuff and I have zero regrets.  It suits my lifestyle and it fits perfectly.  I take it off at night and put it on in the morning with no hassles.  After 3 days I am used to it being on and it feels great.


----------



## Kjsin

Hi. That’s me dilemma too. We went to get matching love rings for me and hubby and I was going to check out the cuff for a possible future purchase but they don’t have any. SA said they don’t sell as much so they get less inventory. When I discussed with her that I wanted the option to be able to remove it, she said though not recommended they can modify the love bracelet screw to prevent loose thread in case I take it off often. Anybody heard about this option?


----------



## Purrsey

XCCX said:


> I was going through the thread and I just saw your post, my bracelets can be slipped on/off and I LOVE that.. SO convenient  but I don’t take them off daily .. I wear them 24/7 most of the time unless I want to change up the stack!
> 
> View attachment 4979884



Never crossed my mind till I read this. =p

I have been weighing between the full and cuff. My heart is geared towards the full (because since it's my first love bracelet, I might as well go for classic and moreover I'm planning to engrave it, ultimately for my daughter when she turns an adult - kinda justify for a classic). However another part of me wants to have an option on easy take off. 

May I ask what's your wrist size and which bracelet size you could do that ? How's the fit when worn?


----------



## XCCX

Purrsey said:


> Never crossed my mind till I read this. =p
> 
> I have been weighing between the full and cuff. My heart is geared towards the full (because since it's my first love bracelet, I might as well go for classic and moreover I'm planning to engrave it, ultimately for my daughter when she turns an adult - kinda justify for a classic). However another part of me wants to have an option on easy take off.
> 
> May I ask what's your wrist size and which bracelet size you could do that ? How's the fit when worn?


My wrist is 16 cm, bracelets are 18, I do have a small handbones that’s why I guess..


----------



## Purrsey

My little one voted full bracelet. She knows it'll be hers when I pass on (we are very open about life cycle). She is 5yo. =P

She has always been quite "traditional" when it comes to her opinions about my bags and jewellery.


----------



## whitedollx

I love the cuff as I don’t wear any jewellery once I’m home. So practicality is the choice for me in the long run. I know i will not wear anything that is inconvenient to put on ><


----------



## need_my_fix

I have the cuff and i love it. We have a boat so i was worried about it getting banged around and the screw coming loose when doing manual boat chores like tying ropes and in emergency pulling chains..etc. I didn't like the idea that my bracelet staying on my writs relys on a technical mechanism. And I wanted to get something i can easily removed in rough situations, while being secure. I'm happy to say i still wear mine on the boat, while pulling rope and heavy lifting. While still keeping it on my wrist and of course i always have the option to easily remove when needed. The cuff stays on my writs, is difficult to remove still (its' much more secure than one would think) and it never flips around on my writs....the bracelet is well designed that the top will always stay on the top. I have tiny wrists and I wear size 16.


----------



## lemontart

I love the cuff as I can put it on or take it off easily.


----------



## nikkimau

I'm having trouble deciding to get the cuff. I don't think I would get the full bracelet, large or small, since I travel a lot (when I could), and I'm a worry wart, so I think I would constantly be scared a screw would get loose. 

For the cuff, should I just wait to purchase in summer, when bodies are typically more swollen? It's winter now, so I worry I might purchase something that fits just right now, but during summer will be too tight to wear. And does anyone know if there will be price increase anytime soon?


----------



## ChanelFan29

nikkimau said:


> I'm having trouble deciding to get the cuff. I don't think I would get the full bracelet, large or small, since I travel a lot (when I could), and I'm a worry wart, so I think I would constantly be scared a screw would get loose.
> 
> For the cuff, should I just wait to purchase in summer, when bodies are typically more swollen? It's winter now, so I worry I might purchase something that fits just right now, but during summer will be too tight to wear. And does anyone know if there will be price increase anytime soon?



I understand what you are asking, but I personally don't think my body is too different in the summer vs winter in terms of how my cuff fits.  Keep in mind, the cuff is probably going to fit a bit more snugly compared to the full bracelet.  

I have some extra padding on me too.


----------



## Purrsey

Not sure if this question makes sense, since it has been recommended here that if you have a full love bracelet, you should go one size up for the cuff.

my question : does a two size difference for a slim juc and a love cuff mean both flush nicely without overlapping?


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> Not sure if this question makes sense, since it has been recommended here that if you have a full love bracelet, you should go one size up for the cuff.
> 
> my question : does a two size difference for a slim juc and a love cuff mean both flush nicely without overlapping?


Thin bracelet, cuff and a JUC altogether, all different sizes


----------



## Purrsey

MaggyH said:


> Thin bracelet, cuff and a JUC altogether, all different sizes


TQ. May I get the size of all these 3? Do they overlap?


----------



## Kjsin

Purrsey said:


> TQ. May I get the size of all these 3? Do they overlap?





Purrsey said:


> Not sure if this question makes sense, since it has been recommended here that if you have a full love bracelet, you should go one size up for the cuff.
> 
> my question : does a two size difference for a slim juc and a love cuff mean both flush nicely without overlapping?


I don’t have the love bracelet but I have a cuff on size 18. I’m a 17 on the love bangle but I sized up on the cuff. I recently purchase a 17 JUC but ended exchanging it for a 16 because it tends to overlap.this picture is the 18 cuff and 17 JUC


----------



## Purrsey

Kjsin said:


> I don’t have the love bracelet but I have a cuff on size 18. I’m a 17 on the love bangle but I sized up on the cuff. I recently purchase a 17 JUC but ended exchanging it for a 16 because it tends to overlap.this picture is the 18 cuff and 17 JUC


Oh dear that's gonna scratch bad. 
thanks for replying! Looks like you've answered me...needs two size difference between juc and cuff for them to live in harmony.


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> TQ. May I get the size of all these 3? Do they overlap?


17 JUC, 18 Love bangle and 19 LOve cuff, no problems with overlapping


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> TQ. May I get the size of all these 3? Do they overlap?


17 JUC, 18 Love bangle and 19 LOve cuff, no problems with overlapping


----------



## MaggyH

Sorry a glitch


----------



## MaggyH

Sorry, not sure what happened, it posted 4 times the same message


----------



## Purrsey

MaggyH said:


> Sorry, not sure what happened, it posted 4 times the same message


Thanks for providing me the answer! Happy to get a reply.


----------



## Kjsin

Purrsey said:


> Oh dear that's gonna scratch bad.
> thanks for replying! Looks like you've answered me...needs two size difference between juc and cuff for them to live in harmony.


This is how it looks now with my 18 cuff and 16 JUC. Just perfect.


----------



## victokki

I like bracelet vs cuff. More classic!


----------



## sophiaberry

Purrsey said:


> Not sure if this question makes sense, since it has been recommended here that if you have a full love bracelet, you should go one size up for the cuff.
> 
> my question : does a two size difference for a slim juc and a love cuff mean both flush nicely without overlapping?


I have a size 18 cuff and a small JUC in 17!


----------



## notsogirly

sophiaberry said:


> I have a size 18 cuff and a small JUC in 17!
> 
> View attachment 5255690


i love your knot ring!!


----------



## sophiaberry

notsogirly said:


> i love your knot ring!!


Thank you!!! It’s one of my favs and very comfy


----------



## Bagsbags18

I love the versatility of being able to open my cuff anytime! And with the price tag that you’re paying! It’s so worth it.. I’m a cuff girl because I don’t wear my jewelry everyday


----------



## lovebug11

I was actually torn between the thin love and the cuff. The regular love bracelet was not an option as I did not like that it had to be screwed on both sides, all with the help of someone (plus it almost being $7000usd-yikes). This was a gift I was buying for myself, so I did not care about the "original" meaning so much. I loved the versatility of the cuff...I do not shower, sleep or exercise with any jewelry. When trying on both I decided on the cuff, it had the look of the original love without the feeling of being locked in it! Also, for some weird reason it's shape fit me WAY better than the thin love, since in the thin the 15 hit my wrist bone but the 16 felt too loose (I have a 14cm wrist and bought the 16 cuff).


----------



## Cogmarks

lovebug11 said:


> I was actually torn between the thin love and the cuff. The regular love bracelet was not an option as I did not like that it had to be screwed on both sides, all with the help of someone (plus it almost being $7000usd-yikes). This was a gift I was buying for myself, so I did not care about the "original" meaning so much. I loved the versatility of the cuff...I do not shower, sleep or exercise with any jewelry. When trying on both I decided on the cuff, it had the look of the original love without the feeling of being locked in it! Also, for some weird reason it's shape fit me WAY better than the thin love, since in the thin the 15 hit my wrist bone but the 16 felt too loose (I have a 14cm wrist and bought the 16 cuff).


I have had my cuff since 2016, and I love it. If the SAs would teach people how to put it on correctly, the cuff would be flying off the shelves.


----------

